# Crysis 2



## Tandaradei (Apr 13, 2010)

*the new crysis 2 trailer is out!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBwReBKYs2s[/YOUTUBE]
better watch it on youtube for HD

its time to upgrade you pc's cause crysis 2 is coming 4.quarter 2010!



what do you think? will crysis bring ingame graphic to a new level?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't wait for this.

I loved the first Crysis. Here's hoping this will top it.


----------



## martryn (Apr 13, 2010)

My roommate rants and raves about the first one all the time.  Here's hoping I get a decent computer in time for the second.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2010)

Crysis 2 will surely set another milestone. It's not going to set it as far as it could, though, because developers decided to go for consoles, and Xbox360 can't handle some stuff - so that stuff won't be included on other platforms.

Crysis series is all about good/avarage gameplay and setting new milestones. First game set graphics and physics, Warhead set bad optimalization, Second will set graphics and physics again.

//HbS


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone played the Xbox 360 demo yet?


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2011)

A demo for the 360 version is out?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 28, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> A demo for the 360 version is out?



On the dashboard matey.


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2011)

I want a PC demo soon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2011)

That's coming soon too 

I personally found the crysis 2 demo controls to be of a laggy nature, hope they fix that up


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't really like how they implemented maximum speed into sprinting and armour onto another button, I preferred using my micro to switch quickly between modes.


----------



## Cash (Jan 29, 2011)

Its pretty cool.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope my PC can handle it  but I think it will, because thanks to Xbox360, graphics are weaker than they would be. And my PC beats Xbox even when turned off.

//HbS


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> And my PC beats Xbox even when turned off.



That makes no sense lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> That makes no sense lol.



probably talking about the PC's specs being better than the 360


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 29, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> That makes no sense lol.


It looks better 

And way better specs. I probably will have to run Crysis 2 on medium or something anyway. Consoles have what, 800x600 resolution and shader 2.0? I'll be running it on 1920x1080, that has to be much more difficult for the machine. 

I can't wait for it to come out 

//HbS


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2011)

A beta version of the game just got leaked today.  

Time to check how good my computer is.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 12, 2011)

4 posts for crysis 2 thread? really? D:

anyway, i played the beta a bit today and it seemed really promising. a few really annoying glitches are partly ruining the experience for me so i'm gonna wait until it comes out.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL, the full game was leaked to pirate bay today...

Epic fail.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL, the full game was leaked to pirate bay today...
> 
> Epic fail.


You've got to be fucking kidding me 

edit: There are only betas on TBP. You meant that?

//HbS


----------



## Lupin (Feb 16, 2011)

You got the link to TPB's full game? I was planning to buy, but I don't wanna wait too.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 16, 2011)

The beta that I got works fine in game but since it's a beta there are just a few minor glitches. I only played for 10 min or so but the game itself looks beautiful (of course) and runs smoothly.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2011)

Does it look better than the first one? I know they lowered graphics level on all platforms because Xbox360 couldn't handle it, but I don't know if they were talking about it being lower compared to Crysis or just what Crysis 2 could've been.

//HbS


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn.


The system requirements for this game pretty much advertise for itself.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 16, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Does it look better than the first one? I know they lowered graphics level on all platforms because Xbox360 couldn't handle it, but I don't know if they were talking about it being lower compared to Crysis or just what Crysis 2 could've been.
> 
> //HbS



The game looks beautiful. They used an updated version of the engine so if you play both on max settings, Crysis 2 wins it of course. I'll try to take pictures without losing quality if I can 

I tried getting some screenshots but the screen either came out black or when I tried with fraps, the command for screenshot would set me back to the last checkpoint also (hella annoying) so I couldn't get any good screenshots >

Here's a website that shows the difference: 

That's from March 2010 though but it looks about right

I got 2 pics but they ain't that great

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Feb 16, 2011)

There will be a PC demo on March 1.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2011)

I see the plants are still fucked up and flat 

Crashes on me quite often. Gotta start applying fixes.

*Spoiler*: __ 
















//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Bleach (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't had it crash on me once :/


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2011)

What are your PC specs and what are your settings?

Windows 7 64-bit
Intel i540 3.07GHz (2 cores)
4GB RAM
GeForce 460GTX 1GB

I play on Delta difficulty and with Gamer level graphics. 1920x1080

Though it did crash on me on Hardcore graphics too. 800x600 resolution prevents crashes.

edit: FUUUUUUCK, my net crashed when I was at 95% uploading of the third video. Goddamn it.
edit2: lol. This surely is a popular game here. This is the only time I witnessed the trailer and game footage posted so close to each other on the very first page.

//HbS


----------



## Bleach (Feb 18, 2011)

Win7 64-bit
Phenom X4 925 2.8 GHz
4GB RAM
1GB 460GTX

I play it at 1920x1080 with hardcore graphics and it works fine :/. 

And what program do you use to record so perfectly? If it's fraps, wanna teach me how to record so perfectly  ?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 18, 2011)

i read that no matter what graphics settings you choose in the beta, it still uses medium graphics. you need to edit the system.cfg file to unlock better graphics.



> I don't like the new Nanosuit. Armor not a default mode? Speed always turned on? Fingernails? And strenght is nerfed. You can't just go and punch some dudes, you have to CHARGE the hit! That's bad mechanics... well, worse than in the previous games.


Can't say I agree with you. I think the new nanosuit is MUCH better designed and doesn't feel quite so awkward and arduous to use. It's great that you don't have a separate mode for strength and speed because now it's much easier to mix different suit functions while playing, like sprinting while being in armor/cloak mode and using power moves like jump or kicking cars without having to constantly switch the suit mode. I think it's great that you simply have to press Q/E to switch between armor and cloak mode based on the current situation.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 18, 2011)

> Maybe I'm so used to Battlefield voice menu and Crysis' suit menu. It was easy for me to pull off combos in previous Crysises.


Oh, don't get me wrong, it works in Crysis alright. I'm replaying it right now and it's easy enough to use the menu or use the suit shortcuts to change suit modes on the fly but Crysis 2 is just more intuitive about it and allows you to mix the suit modes better.

Anyway, I'm enjoying Crysis a lot, it's more fun than I remembered. I'm not gonna play more of Crysis 2 beta unless I can fix annoying crashes. It pretty much crashes at any loading point and it's really annoying.  I have 64bit Windows 7 so if anyone has any clue how to prevent crashes, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, it works in Crysis alright. I'm replaying it right now and it's easy enough to use the menu or use the suit shortcuts to change suit modes on the fly but Crysis 2 is just more intuitive about it and allows you to mix the suit modes better.
> 
> Anyway, I'm enjoying Crysis a lot, it's more fun than I remembered. I'm not gonna play more of Crysis 2 beta unless I can fix annoying crashes. It pretty much crashes at any loading point and it's really annoying.  I have 64bit Windows 7 so if anyone has any clue how to prevent crashes, I'd appreciate it.



Move the videos.pak file to another folder. That fixed it for me.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Lupin (Feb 19, 2011)

> *You can't wreak havoc and destroy shit anymore. Too bad.*



Like using trees to crush vehicles?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2011)

I meant larger stuff. In previous Crysis you could bring down a building, right? In this one, even a glass will resist a rocket launcher. As I demonstrated in one of the videos.

I think I'll go on a destroying spree and see how much can I really fuck up, and record it.

edit: I wanted to go on a destroying spree, instead I played the campaign. Beginning of Wall Street part, where you have to jump, my sniper self had a huge hard-on  had a sniper rifle with a silencer with me. Made great use of it. One shot, one head.

//HbS


----------



## Bleach (Feb 19, 2011)

Well it's a beta but I'm guessing if that feature is not in the beta then it won't be in retail D:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't like the "tactical opportunities" thing. For fuck sake, people can think!

Plus, the difficulty changed from Supersoldier to Soldier when I wasn't looking  though the menu still tells me I have it set on Supersoldier. And the enemies really pack a punch. But at the same time, the list of missions tells me I completed them at "Soldier" difficulty, and grenade indicators started showing up.

//HbS


----------



## Bleach (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha, I do exactly the same in bigger firefights. The highway and the church - I basicly only hugged the wall 

Man. I twitched a bit when they did a suit scan on me. The deep scan. As the guy was talking... I was like "WHAT THE FUCK?!"

About the glitched bodies. Just wait till I upload the chopper fight. That was fucking hilarious to me 

Edit: Uploading "Tectonic Shift" mission. Percents are going up, but the ETA is not moving. Wtf, Youtube?

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I meant larger stuff. In previous Crysis you could bring down a building, right? In this one, even a glass will resist a rocket launcher. As I demonstrated in one of the videos.
> 
> I think I'll go on a destroying spree and see how much can I really fuck up, and record it.
> 
> ...


The amount of stuff you can destroy depends on the level of settings you use. If the beta physics are locked to medium (even if you choose something else in-game) it could still mean that the finished game will have better physics. We'll just have to wait and see, I guess.

Also, tried moving videos.pak earlier but that didn't work. I'll just wait for retail I suppose. I'm gonna buy it either way since I wanna play it online.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2011)

I meant something else. Various stuff is indestructible to prevent player from taking the easy way into somewhere, and to set him on another route set by developers. For example, that scene with a rocket launcher and a glass window. It forced me to go all the way around to the elevator shaft, jump in, some scripted stuff happens, and when I finally make it inside, the glass magicly pops so I don't have to climb the shaft or something (which confused me a great deal, because I could barely see anything, remembered that I couldn't break the glass earlier and didn't notice the window was broke open now. That wasn't the case in Crysis 1 and Warhead.

Crysis 2 is much more linear when it comes to path. In Crysis 1 and Warhead you (almost) always had that huge freedom, a huge valley, multiple paths. Here, it's "go down this street, enter the only open door, that paper sheet is miracously indestructible so you can't go around" thing.

That and many other details literally make me feel like I was playing F.E.A.R.2 again.

//HbS


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2011)

Hunted:  That sure is some grim news.  Not sure if I'll even buy it now.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 20, 2011)

Imo, Crysis was all about the freedom and having fun owning humans. I liked shit getting blown up and being stealthy when I wanted. I'm hoping for the end-result to be a little better than this. I'm already bored of FPS these days and I was hoping for Crysis to be the game that gets me back into it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2011)

Parts 2 and 3 of Lab Rat are up.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

This game looks really fluid.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2011)

Gate Keepers.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 21, 2011)

I read a few interviews and apparently single player campaign is supposed to be really long for a modern day FPS. Like, 12 hours minimum.

Hunted by sister: 

Since you have 64bit Windows 7 like I do, can I ask you something? Are you playing the 32-bit or 64-bit version? 64-bit version doesn't work that well for me and when I tried playing 32-bit, it just doesn't get past any loading screens.

Although I read that it doesn't work properly on ATI cards so that might be it since I have 4870 X2.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm playing the 32-bit version. 

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 21, 2011)

So I guess it's unplayable with my ATI card. Well, I was only gonna play the first 2-3 levels so I'm not bothered by it too much and the release is only a month away.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 21, 2011)

I found on Hardocp's site recommended specs for Crysis 2. They're probably fake but it's fun to speculate.






> Minimum: 2GHz Core 2 Duo / A64 X2 CPU, 2GB RAM, 8800GT / HD3850, 512MB Video Memory, DX9.0c, Shader Model 3.0, Windows XP, 20fps @ 1024 x 768
> 
> Recommended: 2.66GHz Core 2 Duo / A64 X2 CPU, 3GB RAM, GTX280 / HD4870, 1GB Video Memory, DX9.0, Shader Model 3.0/4.0, Windows XP, 30fps @ 1650 x 1080
> 
> Highly Recommended: 3GHz Core i7 4GB RAM, GTX560Ti / HD4870 X2, 1.8GB Video Memory, DX11, Shader Model 3.0/4.0, Windows 7, 30fps @ 1920 x 1200




I bought a new computer last week and it doesn't even match the Highly Recommended specs. Wow... If true these settings must really be something special.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn, I am ALMOST a match. GF 460 GTX 1GB.

//HbS


----------



## Bleach (Feb 21, 2011)

Same here.

That's some insane shit


----------



## JH24 (Feb 21, 2011)

@ Hunted by Sister


The GTX 460 is a really, really good card. I think it should come very close to a 560 GTX, they're based on the same technology. Is your card overclocked? They say the card gets some very nice performance with an overclock.


I have a GTX 560, but I had to downclock to 460 GTX speeds due to heat issues in my case.


I only don't understand the 1,8 GB video memory part. Both the 560 and 4870X2 don't even have that much as far as I know.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2011)

I have Gigabyte's overclocked 460 GTX, so I think this is the most powerful version there is, not sure, though. I didn't overclock it myself, though.

Maybe it's a typo? Anyway, I think the reqs will be even higher. Beta is locked on medium, right? I get 50-60FPS on 1080p... if I jump to higher, it'll go under 30FPS.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 21, 2011)

Sweet, my PC is pretty viable to run the game on the highly recommended settings. My CPU is only 2.8GHz but I can easily overclock it if I want to.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I have Gigabyte's overclocked 460 GTX, so I think this is the most powerful version there is, not sure, though. I didn't overclock it myself, though.
> 
> Maybe it's a typo? Anyway, I think the reqs will be even higher. Beta is locked on medium, right? I get 50-60FPS on 1080p... if I jump to higher, it'll go under 30FPS.
> 
> //HbS




Very nice.  Yeah, that should be one of the fastest cards available. The 400/500 series cards gain quite a lot more performance with a higher clock. I read that a 560 GTX clocked at 460 GTX speed is only 10% faster than a 460 GTX, so most of the performance difference most likely has to do with the clock speeds. (822 MHZ stock for GTX 560, 675 Mhz stock for GTX 460)


I think with the overclock on your Gigabyte 460 GTX your card is at least equal or even faster than my underclocked 560 GTX. 


Yeah, it could be a typo. It seems like so much.  


Fom what I read the specs are indeed locked at Medium and will be used on the 360 and PS3. 

What is 1080p? Is that around 1920x1080? It might be possible this version isn't fully optimized yet. Maybe we'll see some improvements in the final version. 



By the way, very nice video's. I watched only a few moments, but thanks for uploading.  I'll definitely buy this game when it's released.

===

Posted by DragonSlayer



> Sweet, my PC is pretty viable to run the game on the highly recommended settings. My CPU is only 2.8GHz but I can easily overclock it if I want to.




Very nice. Good to hear your system is ready for the game. 


I often read on different forums about people who were worried that Crysis 2 would be geared too much towards consoles, but if these specs are true PC gamers with the right hardware are going to have something very special. Even Medium already looks very nice IMHO. And we still have High and Very High if it works the same as the first Crysis.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 22, 2011)

I found an achievement list. Contains story spoilers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Regular Achievements*

Can It Run Crysis? – Complete “In at the Deep End.” – 10G

Foreign Containment – Escape the Battery Park evacuation center. – 10G

More Than Human – Assimilate alien tissue at the crash site. – 15G

False Prophet – Find Nathan Gould. – 15G

Internal Affairs – Infiltrate the CELL facility at Wall Street. – 15G

Into the Abyss – Infiltrate the alien hive. – 20G

Once a Marine, Always a Marine – Assist the Marines in Madison Square – 20G

Hung Out to Dry – Reach the Hargreave-Rasch building – 20G

Fire Walker – Assist the evacuation at Bryant Park – 25G

Dark Night of the Soul – Defend Central Station – 25G

Crossroads of the World – Complete the evacuation at Times Square. – 25G

Theseus at Last – Locate Jacob Hargreave. – 25G

Home Stretch – Reach Central Park. – 25G

Start Spreading the News – Finish the single player campaign on any difficulty. – 35G

City That Never Sleeps – Complete 6 levels on Veteran difficulty. – 25G

Evolution – Complete 12 levels on Veteran difficulty. – 25G

Heart of Darkness. – Complete 6 levels on Supersoldier difficulty. – 25G

Medal of Honor – COmplete 12 levels on Supersoldier difficulty. – 25G

Men of Destiny – Complete the single player campaign on Veteran difficulty. – 45G

Supersoldier – Complete the single player campaign on Supersoldier. – 65G

Close Encounters – Single Player: Stealth kill 25 enemies. – 15G

The Tourist – Find all New York Souveniers. – 15G

Fastball – Kill 10 enemies with grab and throw. – 15G

Death Grip – Kill 10 enemies with grab and throw. – 15G

Popcorn – Single Player: Kill 20 enemies with the Microwave cannon. – 15G

Two Heads Are Better Than One – Single Player: Kill two enemies with a single bullet. – 15G

Blast Radius – Single Player: Kill at least 3 enemies with a single grenade. – 15G

Headhunter – Single Player: Kill 4 enemies in a row with headshots. – 15G

Death Slide – Single Player: Kill 5 enemies while sliding. – 15G

Food For Thought – Kill a CELL operator with a giant donut in Lower Manhattan. – 10G

Hole in One – Throw an alien down the sinkhole in Dark Heart. – 10G

Band of Brothers – Keep all marines alive during the rescue in Semper Fi or Die. – 15G

Literary Agent – Scan all of Richard Morgan’s books in the NY public library. – 10G

Stealth Assassin – Re-route the power in Eye of the Storm without being detected. – 15G

Crysis, What Crysis? – Multiplayer: Reach Rank 50. – 35G

League of Your Own – Multiplayer: Finish top of the Scoreboard. – 25G

Dressed to Kill – Multiplayer: Fully level up the Nanosuit. – 30G

Tooled Up – Multiplayer: Unlock all the weapons. – 30G

The Cleaner – Get 1 of each Skill Kill. – 25G

Cry Spy – Multiplayer: Get 30 Spot Assists – 25G

Jack of All Trades – Multiplayer: Win a match of every game mode. – 25G

Dedication – Play online 6 months after your first time. – 25G

Modern Art – Unlock 150 Dog Tag displays. – 5G

Try Me – Complete 3 Xbox LIVE matches. – 10G

The Collector – Collect 20 Dog Tags. – 15G

Maximum Module – Multiplayer: Fully level a Suit Module. – 20G

Team Player – Be in a squad of at least 3 people and play a full game. – 10G

Nomad – Multiplayer: Play a full game on every map. – 10G

I Am Not A Number – Create your first custom class. – 10G




//HbS


----------



## Twinsen (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmm.

Got a Radeon HD5850 and a Phenom II X4 965BE 3,4Ghz

Should be able to run this pretty smoothly on highest


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, the last video is up. This is the end of 8th mission.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2011)

I was asked to upload further videos, so I recorded "Dark Heart", 'Semper Fi or Die", and "Collateral Collapse" today. I'll upload them over the next few days. 

Also, multiplayer demo is online! I'll try it tomorrow, I have a paper to write. And I'm rendering "Dark Heart" part 1 of 2.

TotalHalibut:


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2011)

Yo, people like Call of Duty multiplayer. Yo not enough people play the original Crysis' multiplayer. Solution: Make Crysis 2's multiplayer just like Call of Duty's.

Boring 

I still haven't seen anything on Crysis 2's single player (on purpose), so hopefully that at least hasn't been tainted by modern console friendly game design decisions.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually, I like Crysis 2 mp more than Crysis 1 mp and I was never much into CoD. Multiplayer being similar to CoD aside, there's no doubt the level design has been drastically improved since first Crysis and I also prefer the new mainstreamed suit to the old one. Crysis multiplayer was fun but I got bored with it pretty quickly. I hope Crysis 2 will have more lasting appeal. 

Anyway, despite liking it a lot, I have some issues with the multiplayer demo though and I think it could be improved by:

- Make normal movement a bit faster
- Remove the staggering when you're being hit, it sucks that you can't sprint away even if you have suit energy left and this makes it way too easy for anyone to kill you
- Give the ability to map normal/power jump to different keys or at the very least make it so that you have to hold space a bit longer to power jump
- Remove auto-aim... I'm not sure if it does anything in the PC version but if it does, that's just retarded
- Power jump shouldn't use so much suit energy


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2011)

Only issues I have are the auto aim and clearly console ripped MP lobby.

Actually, does the auto-aim work in MP? It's a singleplayer feature.

//HbS


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2011)

I finally got around to play the demo.  It seems to be fun for a few rounds but rather that it gets a bit stale.

The graphics are impressive despite technically being far less impressive than the original.  My system wasn't even taxed even when playing on hardcore.

The demo killed any chances of me buying the game at the moment.


----------



## Helix (Mar 2, 2011)

Graphically looked nice. Played boring. I'll pass.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 2, 2011)

This is like a bit slower CoD4 with nanosuit. I like it. It handles smoothly, the nanosuit adds nice mechanics and tactics, it works well. Except it stutters from time to time. 

One thing has to go - if Aim Assistance is active in multiplayer, it needs to fucking GO AWAY! On PC release, atleast. We've got fucking mousepads and keyboards, we don't use gamepads, we don't need aim assistance! Only pussies do.


I recorded like 30 minutes of the demo and talked a little. In Polish, so meh, nothing for you guys. But I really need a new microphone. I sound like a goddamn 14-year old, what the fuck?!

I must say it's hard to play and talk about the game at the same time  I even had a list of issues I wanted to address, and I literally mentioned only a little of it, barely said anything, and what I said was really ow level. I started recording, said "Okay" and then I forgot everything.

In my defence, never did something like that before....

//HbS


----------



## JH24 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tried the demo. The graphics are nice but I wasn't as awed with them  like with the original Crysis.


I'm a little disappointed reagrding the change of the Nanosuit. I don't understand why "Armor" mode isn't standard anymore. I was getting killed so fast it wasn't funny. I think I might be the sole reason some of the teams in the first games lost because of me getting killed so often, lol.

It did get better later on. I stayed close to my teammates trying to support them and I was actually able to score a few hits in the end, which for a lousy aim and inexperienced noob like me can almost be considered a miracle. 


The game mode "Crashsite" was pretty fun, I had no idea what to do at first though. But it was exciting to secure a pod and holding it together with your teammates.


Still, I don't like how fast you can get killed. I'll still going to buy the game though. Maybe I'll enjoy MP more when I get used to it and I'm definitely looking forward to the SP game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm pretty used to how fast you die. I have hundreds of hours in CoD4, and the only mode I played was Team Deathmatch Hardcore. You die after 1/2 hits from ANYTHING. 3 at best.

You just need to learn when to use Armor. I already got used to it.

//HbS


----------



## JH24 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have to confess I find it very difficult when to use the suit's functions.


If you wish, could you give an example of a situation where you would use one of the suit's abilities?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 2, 2011)

Played the demo on my nephews super computer. Game looks awesome. 1080p ftw. Game is retarded easy though. All you have to do is Cloak, shoot, armor, kill. Cloak, pick up tag, Cloak and repeat. I had over 10 kills every game I played. Had a 9 killstreak the 2nd match I played. It's so fucking easy. Also this is how melee is supposed to be like. 2, 3 hits before you die. Instead of the fucking retarded knife in COD. I fucking love the slide. I actually got a double kill with it, when 2 unsuspecting idiots where shooting the other way. Reminds me of vanguish demo. Anyway, still not sure if I'm going to get the game. Gonna wait for the ps3 demo as well and see how it plays on the ps3.

Edit: Got to level 9. I have 2 attachements for the Scar. What does that 2nd one do? Not the aiming thing, but the thing under the gun. Also have any of you picked up that huge gun from the stand? It's amazing lol. The amount of damage you do is ridiculous.

Edit2: Mothafucka, now I know what that thing under you gun does. It makes a hologram. Fucking win. 
BTW did you guys also have to wait a very long time before your match started? I think you have to wait for the people you joing to finish before you can actually join them, which makes no sense. Why not just join them if it isn't 6vs6?

Edit3: for you ps3 players out there. The demo is coming out March 15th.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2011)

JH24 said:


> I have to confess I find it very difficult when to use the suit's functions.
> 
> 
> If you wish, could you give an example of a situation where you would use one of the suit's abilities?


I see an enemy/I get hit once - armor on. 
I don't see the enemy - I run around, watching the minimap and what's in front of me (usually gets me killed )
I hear an enemy/I know where he is/Wanna get somewhere unnoticed/RUN - stealth on

Higher jump - awesome mobility potential when combined with ledge grabbing
Air Stomp - I never use it.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 3, 2011)

It really depends on your playstyle how to use your suit. The way I play is that I keep moving pretty much all the time with sprint which lets me quickly move around the map. Whenever I take a corner or come to some area which wasn't visible before, I turn on cloak and do a quick nanovision scan to see if there are any cloaked enemies around. This playstyle coupled with proximity module (radar goes red whenever someone is in your proximity) makes it hard for anyone to surprise me since whenever proximity warns me about an enemy, I turn on armor or cloak depending on the situation and with a quick nanovision scan I can usually locate enemies before they are able to surprise me.

Basically my advices are:

- don't overuse cloak mode because while cloaked you die from 2-3 bullets and your suit power runs out really quickly.
- unless you're playing with sniper, stay on move and be mobile because radar upgrade and some modules make it really easy to spot you if you just stay still in one place.
- power stomp and hologram are really useful in crash site. power stomp works because you know people will be around the crash site and hologram is great for confusing enemies while defending the crash site.
- USE THE NANOVISION. most people don't. it's really useful for catching cloaked enemies off-guard and quickly noticing enemies even when they are far away. it uses cloak energy so don't go overboard with it though.
- learn to slide and use melee in close combat. shooting somebody and then doing a quick melee is very useful and you should learn to do it properly. slide is useful when you're sprinting towards someone because it makes you easy to miss and it's just a lot of fun generally. 
- don't use shotgun, it's way underpowered. scar is better in every possible way.

anyway, i was ranked 4th in the world ranking but i dropped to 20th cos i was sick and didn't play much yesterday. still, great fun and i'm definitely gonna keep playing multiplayer when crysis 2 is out.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark Heart


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 3, 2011)

I have been disconnected a few times as well but I have played for like 15-20 hours so it hasn't been a big deal for me. A lot of people are having various issues with the beta but it has worked pretty much perfectly for me. Lucky, I guess. D:


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Played again today. I'm already loving this waaay more than any COD I've played. It's much more tactical. I wonder how many maps and game types the final game will have. Still not sure if I'm going to get this for the PC or PS3. I really love me some Super ultra punch in the air  Also people online are retarded. Most of em don't even use Armor while shooting.. Been using more nano vision and it really comes in handy. Though cloak and armor are still my favorites. I can't wait for the full game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2011)

Get it for PC bar none, the console isn't the reason Crysis is popular, its the PC and the graphics of the first game  Take away the graphics and you have a decent halo armor abilities clone with COD multiplayer 

No, i'm not happy about the direction Crysis 2 went in


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 6, 2011)

Halo? Wut? Halo has only a shield. Or Stealth. No speed, no Infravision, no Strenght. This is different from Halo what the fuck.

Think of it as of a more advanced and more tactical CoD4. To me, that's a great thing, because CoD4 had a really good mutliplayer. I've just realised that I've played hundreds of hours in CoD4 and all of that, literally 100% was Team Deathmatch Hardcore.

Semper Fi or Die


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 6, 2011)

This fucking thing deserves it's own post


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool I didn't know it was that easy to record games on the pc. I think I'll record some tonight if I'll play the game. I see that you're also a big fan of the nano vision. You should run and gun more though. You're playing a bit too carefull probably because you don't know the maps well enough right? 
Whats your account name? I'll add you tonight and we'll play some matches.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 6, 2011)

Petersaber.

Well, no way I can play now. I stole someone's laptop - my PC is out of reach. I don't have a WiFi card, and the network cable won't reach me. I'll be moving back to my old place in about 10 days... too bad the demo will end by that time. Though, if you feel like playing the full game when it's released, feel free to message me.

As for recording, you'll need FRAPS, a huge HDD, and software to process recorded files.

//HbS


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 6, 2011)

That's too bad. I'm going to my nephew place again today with my laptop and another friend is coming as well with his laptop. Where going to play with 4 players. If you see a clan name POHA then that's us.

What it is up with the disconnection error all the time. I didn't encounter that problem at all during my playtime yesterday.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 6, 2011)

No idea, Sometimes it happens all the time, sometimes not at all. I don't even know if it's the game, the server, or my connection. 

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 8, 2011)

Last videos I recorded.
Collateral Collapse and Call to Arms


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 8, 2011)

You have the game? Of course the leaked version has been out for a while. How is the single player campaign? I hear it's really good. Hope that's true. I almost never play the campaign for a FPS.

Thanks for the videos btw.

Edit: How did you record those videos? They're kinda blurry. Game seems really easy..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 9, 2011)

It's Soldier difficulty. "Normal". There are 2 higher difficulty levels. The game keeps regressing from Supersoldier (highest) to Soldier (normal) after every loading. 

I use FRAPS. And yeah, there is ALOT of motion blur in this game. Loss of quality is Youtube's fault. I render my videos to be just under 2GB, most of the time quality is superb, but YT has to rerender it.

The campaign is enjoyable, though you don't have nowhere near as much freedom as you had in Crysis 1 and Warhead. It may happen to be quite short, too. Going by the number of missions I completed, I am more than halfway into the campaign, and what, my videos are 4h hours? Of course it's missing prerendered cutscenes. But they can be viewed in Main Menu after you unlock it, and most of them are ~1 minute long. There aren't loads of them either.

I DON'T like the idea of silent protagonist. I can understand that stuff listed in "Dead Man Walking" made him mute, but I still don't like it. All members of Raptor from Crysis 1 and 2 other teams in Crysis Warhead were quite talktive. This one just does what he's told to.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 9, 2011)

I read that the single player campaign is around 10 hours long which is a good length for any FPS game, more than your average campaign for sure. It's a lengthy campaign given Crysis 2's production values. I'm gonna play it on the hardest difficulty to get most out of the AI and to make the experience a bit longer, I don't want it to be too easy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 9, 2011)

10 hours... that's twice as much as Homefront. Still, what happened to good old 20+ hours long games?  the only recent game that took me more than 15 hours to complete was Far Cry 2 (40h 00m 02s), but I found all the diamonds and tapes.

I really hope late-game missions become longer. I have only about 4 hours of footage on my channel, and that... I'm not sure, 11 out of 20 missions?

I won't be going further. I'll instead wait for the postman to deliver my Limited Edition.

Mail service has a weird sense of humour. I bought an on-line shooter Shattered Horizon, and they delivered the day after I lost the ability to play on-line on my powerful PC.

//HbS


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone gonna get it then?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 14, 2011)

Why do we have 2 threads for Crysis 2?


I posted alot of beta videos there.

//HbS


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Because mods are lazy?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm going to get this for the PC or PS3. My PC isn't all that great. Still gotta wait and see how the PS3 demo is. Definitely planning on getting it though.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 14, 2011)

bought this last week for pc. can't wait!


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Btw what dooes the special edition have that the standard doesn't? Gamewise I mean. Not talking about t-shirts and other crap they give you.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 14, 2011)

Level 5 from the very start, a special dog tag, and a hologram weapon addon (really tricky, easy to fool people)

//HbS


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Level 5 from the start is for noobs. As if getting to level 5 is hard. Don't give a shit about special dog tags. Isn't that hologram addon available for everyone? I mean it was available on the demo. Anyway, you can't even call that a special edition. Definitely not buying the special edition.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 15, 2011)

Didn't know it was the exact same cash. I read the nano edition was like 120 bucks. Anyway, does anyone know if the demo is out yet? I can't seem to find it on PSN


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 15, 2011)

Try checking out other regions that your own. Very often a demo will be released only in one region.

Wasn't it supposed to end by Mach 13th? I'm not sure. Either Darkspore beta or Crysis 2 demo were supposed to end at March 13th.

Limited Edition and Nano Edition are two different releases. Nano has a weird backpack or something.

//HbS


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 15, 2011)

No it's supposed to come out the 15th on US PSN.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 15, 2011)

PC/360 demo was extended by a bit and i think it's already supposed to have ended but it worked earlier today. Still, it probably stops working soon. I think PS3 demo is coming out today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn, I wish the demo lasted longer. At this rate I won't return to my old place by the time my pre-order arrives. I hope it won't need Internet activation (who am I kidding...)

Games are piling up here 

Shattered Horizon, Just Cause 2, Kane & Lynch 2, I bought these recently, all need Internet activation. A few more will arrive soon...

Can't play Mass Effects, C&C4, Far Cry 2, and pretty much any other game that needs active Internet connection at start/while playing.

I'm getting dethroned in many Audiosurf songs, too 

Gotta love me some Painkiller, though. Bought antalogy of all 4 for 7$ (!)

//HbS


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 15, 2011)

Fuck still no demo. WTF is going on.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 16, 2011)

Another trailer, _Be fast_


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 16, 2011)

I wish I didn't have a major math exam the day after tomorrow  since I have a PS3 that's connected to the Internet.

//HbS


----------



## Jing (Mar 16, 2011)

I got the demo. Cant connect to any matches though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 16, 2011)

The pc version had the same problem at first. Be sure to join new rooms if others dont work. Dont wait in a lobby for minutes. I'll be on in an hour or so.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 16, 2011)

If you're in a lobby for more than a minute, and there is a full set of players, that means the server is frozen.

//HbS


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just played the DEMO on the PS3 and i have to say its going to be a day1 buy for me "D


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2011)

Meh didnt like it, PS3 version sucks lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 16, 2011)

You're very easily convinced then. Cause imo the graphics were far worse than the PC version. And I hate the blur effects. The gameplay is the same though from the 10 or so games I played. Not getting it for full prices that's for sure. Might get it if I can find it somewhere for 30 bucks.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2011)

What's with not being able to find games BRO.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 17, 2011)

Confirmed by pre-order. 7 days till delivery, wohoo

//HbS


----------



## Skylit (Mar 17, 2011)

Will test the MP demo soon.

Hopefully I will be entertained.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 17, 2011)

​
//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2011)

some people already got their preorder but apparently game won't work until it's officially out. i purchased it digitally so i have to wait either way though.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 18, 2011)

Ps3 demo is ending soon in 24 hours..LOL.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Well then, play while you can!

//Hbs


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 18, 2011)

Funny thing is that they took it off cos of connection problems. So I couldn't join a game and play it before and now can't play it ever.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh well. I enjoyed my PC demo. Except... well, I posted a video of that.

//HbS


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Crytek should be ashamed of themselfs. How the hell do you release a Demo that's inferior and that you can't even play properly. Crysis PS3 the best graphics on console my ass. Still, my laptop can't handle Crysis lol. I have no choice, but to upgrade my PC or buy it for the ps3.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 18, 2011)

I am going to play the demo to define my purchase, because I never played Crysis and so far it looks like a generic FPS with shiny graphics.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2011)

PS3 Demo? It's prolly offline by now. Good luck with that. The game is actually pretty good. Too bad they're fucking up with the ps3 version. I'll wait for reviews and impressions on youtube before buying it.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

So I read that there isn't a Sandbox Editor shipping with Crysis 3 DESPITE being in the leaked beta. 

I really hope that modding tools are released later.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2011)

The things I'd do to hear "CLOAK ENGAGED" one more time. ;__;


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

You can watch my videos on Youtube 

NANOVISION ENABLED NANOVISION ENABLED NANOVISION ENABLED NANOVISION ENABLED NANOVISION ENABLED NANOVISION ENABLED NANOVISION ENABLED 

 that was my biggest issue with the game

//HbS


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2011)

MAXIMUM ARMOUR


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2011)

It's not the same man..just not the same.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 19, 2011)

aagh i want this already.  i haven't been this hyped since uncharted 2.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't hype yourself too much  

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> PS3 Demo? It's prolly offline by now. Good luck with that. The game is actually pretty good. Too bad they're fucking up with the ps3 version. I'll wait for reviews and impressions on youtube before buying it.



Well, it was added on the PSN store recently? Maan..I need to check out XBL/PSN more, been too busy to game. lol.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 21, 2011)

New footage of the final PS3 build has surfaced and i must admit that i am impressed - it looks fantastic but this raises another question, why in the world would they release such an incomplete and infuriating demo in the first place?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

I've seen worse, much worse. It's better than "no demo", too!

//HbS


----------



## ReCoDe (Mar 21, 2011)

Crysis 2 is indeed a very good game
But the only problem is that it requires high ram and graphics for playing


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got my copy. Nobody fucking told me it'd be with dubbing  POLISH FUCKING DUBBING is an ABORTION. Badly done, too. Usually, atleast. 

Thank God for EA and their simplistic registry entries. Changed Polish to English and pl to en and now it'll probably be in English.

Fuck I can't play yet. I need to do an Internet activation, and before my PC is connected to the Internet, it's going to be a couple of weeks 

//HbS


----------



## Wade (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't run that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

Reading some reviews, I really don't understand their grading process much anymore - especially when it comes to IGN.

For people still into that thing, IGN gave it a 9/10 for outstanding graphics (to be expected).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2011)

Meh. From what I've seen from the beta, this is more of a 7-8/10 game. I am very interested in the graphics' side of this game, but from a technical point of view (side note - my boss almost bought me this game for "work related stuff", but I preo-ordered it earlier. Could've saved 40$ )

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

The problem is most reviews I saw stated short campaign, no exploration, mediocre story, and faulty multiplayer (starts fun but turns into all sniping). One review said it takes about five hours to get to the good part of the campaign, still giving it an 8/10. And it generally is receiving high notes of replayability because of weapon mods. It honestly sounds like reviews are truly based solely on graphics (I won't deny graphics can be important but I would think a game needs above-average other factors to get a 9/10).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2011)

True. Well, the campaign isn't as bad as, let's say, CoD. It's less linear (even though it's always the same areas, most of the time you have more than one way of dealing with it), it's longer, more exploration than CoD (though less than I'd like).

The story and the backround are better than your usual CoD as well. It managed to grab my interest! Especially Hargreave. 

I have played the multiplayer demo, and there weren't many snipers. Even if there are, this isn't a flaw. It's a style of playing.

Crysis 2 is a very solid game with amazing graphics and good multiplayer. No MW2 or BO has anything on it.

I'm only worried on how long the campaign is. I got half the chapters done in about 3 hours, though the chapters are getting longer and longer, so there is atleast another 5 hours of content in there. I hope.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

Eight hours sounds about average for shooter campaigns, actually, so that's not much of a surprise.

And it's not really a "style of play" when it's something that's forced upon you like it is in some situations. From what I gathered from the review, it gets to the point where you literally cannot do well in multiplayer unless you are a sniper (same how Gears of War multiplayer, you will likely suck if you don't abuse the shotgun). In a game that's trying to promote all the different things you can do with your suit and weapons, that seems kind of ridiculous to me (AC:B suffered from this as well - there are so many abilities to use by a select handful were so overpowered that everybody used them and it just turned into a buttfuckfest with people doing the exact same thing and saying to Hell with gameplay).


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The problem is most reviews I saw stated short campaign, no exploration, mediocre story, and faulty multiplayer (starts fun but turns into all sniping). One review said it takes about five hours to get to the good part of the campaign, still giving it an 8/10. And it generally is receiving high notes of replayability because of weapon mods. It honestly sounds like reviews are truly based solely on graphics (I won't deny graphics can be important but I would think a game needs above-average other factors to get a 9/10).


_Every_ review states that the campaign is longer than your average campaign these days and that it takes 10-12 hours to beat. That's actually a really lengthy campaign given that Crysis 2 also has a lot of open areas which you won't even fully explore on one playthrough and the fact that there are multiple ways to play the game really adds to replay value. I have read mixed opinions about story but as long as it's even somewhat interesting I'm fine with it and apparently the game has a lot of impressive scenes and very strong presentation. 

Honestly, most FPSes are pretty boring and very linear and they still get high reviews. I'm not the biggest fan of the genre but I definitely think that outside some greats like Half-Life and Bioshock series, Crysis is as good as it gets. In fact, those games just have stronger story and presentation but Crysis excels in the gameplay department. It's not all about graphics, although great visuals definitely make the experience all the more fun.



> From what I gathered from the review, it gets to the point where you literally cannot do well in multiplayer unless you are a sniper (same how Gears of War multiplayer, you will likely suck if you don't abuse the shotgun).


This is just not true. I have played the multiplayer for over 60 hours and I was one of the top ranked players and I only used Sniper a few times to test it out. I assure you that the truly good players aren't the camping snipers or people who overuse cloak. Multiplayer is _very_ balanced once you learn to properly use the nanosuit. Not to say snipers can't be good, they can, but if your whole team consists of snipers and campers, you will get horribly raped.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2011)

I played Assault all the time in the multiplayer, and I did pretty good. The map Pier 17 does indeed have an area that could be easly abused by snipers, but that's countered by using the Stealth Mode.

And still, the gameplay of Crysis is richer than the one of CoD, MoH, Half-Life, or Far Cry. Just by a little bit, but it IS richer.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

> For those looking beyond the campaign, Crysis 2 offers the de riguer persistent multiplayer experience. Much like Call of Duty, you can unlock an ever escalating series of weapons and suit upgrades (think: perks). While Crysis 2's progression resembles Black Ops and its forbears, its moment to moment play remains purely Crysis. Every player has access to the standard Nanosuit abilities, and the superhuman showdowns can be unpredictable fun.
> 
> At first, anyway. After several months of beta play on Xbox 360 and PC (and about four hours of play with the review build), I can safely say that it has some balance issues. Sniper fire, cloaks, and Nanovision rule the field, and cut down on the Nanosuit physicality and traversal that make Crysis 2 feel different from other online shooters. It's difficult to say whether a strong, long-term community will rally around the game.



There's the quote from the review that I mentioned about the multiplayer.

Also strangely just found a complaint about the AI (which is weird because earlier in the review they talk about how extraordinary the AI is). Though I imagine no AI will ever be as bad as Lost Planet 2. "What? I'm supposed to help you with something? Pfft! Shooting this wall is MUCH more fun."


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2011)

AI isn't that bad, even in the beta. On higher difficulties, they can easly murder you. Basic maneouvers like flanking and grenade flushing happen often. More complex tactics... well, that requires being creative, and at this point creating a creative AI is impossible for us.

What I want to know about the multiplayer is, did they 

I am disappointed by the Limited Edition. I expected a steel box, or anything special, but it's just a normal one with "Limited Edition" written on it and a sheet of paper inside with a code for unlocking the in-game bonuses.

I am pretty sure I won't be using the special dog tag, I'll use the "cunt punter" one 

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2011)

The moment you start to properly use nanovision, you hope that people would cloak more. You can spot them quickly and if you're in cloak mode, you die from just a few hits. Killing snipers is also not very difficult because it's easy to spot them with nanovision and scar is very accurate even when shooting from long distances. I'm not saying there are no balance issues though but they are minor. You just have to pick the right weapon and modules to complement your playstyle and you'll do well.

This is a pretty good video showing how a good player with agile playstyle plays.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2011)

The review I watched said "Satisfying 12-hour campaign."

Now I come here and see this.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> The review I watched said "Satisfying 12-hour campaign."
> 
> Now I come here and see this.


I don't include the time when you die and replay a certain part.

And if you don't rush, it might as well take 12 hours. I am a fast player.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you rush stuff on your first playthroughs?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Do you rush stuff on your first playthroughs?


Depends on the genre. Shooters - I don't rush, but I progress pretty fast. People told me my playstyle is very aggressive and fast.

And I progress through games much faster than your typical gamer - Dead Space 1, said to be 10+ hours long, I finished under 8, in my first playthrough, and I still managed to explore almost entire ship (except power node rooms).

Kane & Lynch 2 took me less than 3 hours.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2011)

Less than 3 hours?

rofl


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

I've temporarily connected my PC to the Internet via bridging with my friend's laptop that has WiFi! Tried to activate Crysis 2. "Wait till 25th". 

I am sure pirates are already playing 

//HbS


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2011)

How do you rush a FPS? I just kill the people I need to kill and advance to the next area. Since I'm a pretty decent aim, I finish FPS fast. MP is where it's at for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2011)

This game's graphics are fucking AMAZING. Overall a great game so far. Thank god, needed a great FPS.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 23, 2011)

From all the reviews and player opinions, this seems like an interesting enough FPS to buy.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2011)

If you guys buy it I'll buy it as well. I don't want to end up being the only one on my list playing this online  I'm just glad that it's not as aweful as the demo. 

Also lol @Fire getting this game. I thought you weren't interested at all in this game. What made you change your mind?


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 24, 2011)

Finally got my copy today on the ps3   if anyone want to have a game just add me..

PSN:xllkaboomllk


----------



## 115 (Mar 24, 2011)

How is the multiplayer? I wasn't fond of it in the demo, so have they made any improvements with weapons/classes?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 24, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> If you guys buy it I'll buy it as well. I don't want to end up being the only one on my list playing this online  I'm just glad that it's not as aweful as the demo.
> 
> Also lol @Fire getting this game. I thought you weren't interested at all in this game. What made you change your mind?



Gameplay video?s on youtube.

It?s kinda bugged though, nothing game chancing, just things like little visual glitches.

I didn't try the multiplayer yet i alway do that after i beat the single player.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, in the demo, there weren't any _gameplay_ bugs. It's like a bit better version of CoD4 + a Nanosuit 2.0. Atleast that's how I see it.

//HbS


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> If you guys buy it I'll buy it as well. I don't want to end up being the only one on my list playing this online  I'm just glad that it's not as aweful as the demo.
> 
> *Also lol @Fire getting this game. I thought you weren't interested at all in this game. What made you change your mind?*



Fire always seems to be buying every new game that comes out. The man is clearly rich. 

I will buy it knowing that I will have a group of people to play with it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 24, 2011)

Or Fire is the only one with a job lol. I'm gonna get it next week. Saw the game for 35 bucks. Pretty good deal, so I'm going for it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a job  I want tomorrow to arrive already, my Fridays are free (weekends too)!

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2011)

Online is fun, it's a long single player, it looks amazing. Best shooter I've played all year and in awhile in general.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll probably pick this up. I definitely will if fellow PS3ers get it.



Haohmaru said:


> Or Fire is the only one with a job lol. I'm gonna get it next week. Saw the game for 35 bucks. Pretty good deal, so I'm going for it.



Where did you see it for $35?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Online is fun, it's a long single player, it looks amazing. Best shooter I've played all year and in awhile in general.


Are you being sarcastic or for real? Because I seriously finished 11 out of 20 missions in exactly 3 hours, 55 minutes and 54 second. This includes all cutscenes.

Considering all the hype, and what EA does to games, I approach this very carefully. From beta and the demo I've seen this is a very solid game, but I've seen only a half of it (unless missions get longer and longer).

//HbS


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Do you install through Steam?

Just wondering since i might want to have it on different computers


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Or Fire is the only one with a job lol. I'm gonna get it next week. *Saw the game for 35 bucks.* Pretty good deal, so I'm going for it.



Do tell where. 

If not, I will have to resort to my K-Mart specials.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 24, 2011)

Correction it's 45 euro's. Still cheaper than the 70 euro's pricetag it has in holland. Check this site  I don't know if the sites also ships to the US.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> ^ Do you install through Steam?
> 
> Just wondering since i might want to have it on different computers


Nope, I bought a retail copy, can't add it to Steam, EADM at best, and that's not mandatory.


Haohmaru said:


> Correction it's 45 euro's. Still cheaper than the 70 euro's pricetag it has in holland. Check this site  I don't know if the sites also ships to the US.



PC, around 32€ - I included shipping costs. 

Or wait, are you looking for a PC, PS3, or Xbox360 version? PS3 is 45€...

//HbS


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 24, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Nope, I bought a retail copy, can't add it to Steam, EADM at best, and that's not mandatory.



Could i install it on more than one computer if i bought retail too 

*Doesnt know what EADM means*


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 24, 2011)

Ah i see

Thanks


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Correction it's 45 euro's. Still cheaper than the 70 euro's pricetag it has in holland. Check this site  I don't know if the sites also ships to the US.



Damn Euros.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 24, 2011)

Man. 

I have been playing this for 5 hours so far and I'm only at mission 8. I'm playing it on the hardest difficulty setting and I like to play around and try different things so I have died a lot because it's pretty difficult when you aren't just cloaking around all the time but I'm loving the shit out of this game. The bigger areas are so much fun and the AI is really good minus a few bugs here and there. There are so many ways to play through different situations and a lot of room for creativity (as far as FPSes go anyway) that I'm absolutely loving it, plus I enjoy a good challenge.

The first missions weren't that great but the game just keeps on getting better and better. The game really started to pick up in the Lab Rat mission and it's been all uphill from there. Gate Keepers is my favorite mission so far but mission 8 (don't remember the name) is also awesome. I enjoy fighting aliens more than humans which is surprising because fighting aliens in first Crysis wasn't nearly as fun as fighting Koreans.

I also read that apparently latter missions are longer than the early ones so at this pace I'll get a good 15 hours from this game. At least 12 hours if I don't dick around and die so much. I'm just having such a blast and the graphics are absolutely stunning plus this game has some of the best set pieces I have seen. Destroyed New York has been done wonderfully and the game just oozes with atmosphere and polish. If the game keeps up this pace I can see it becoming one of my favorite FPSes.

The one and only downside is the story so far. Since they hired a sci-fi novelist to write the story I was expecting something good but not much is happening and it's been pretty boring so far. The events before mission 8 were interesting though so hopefully the story will get better as well. I think I would have enjoyed the story more if it wasn't so focused around the nanosuit and instead would have more to do with original Crysis and there was more explanation on attack on New York, C.E.L.L. and other stuff going on in the game.

Back to playing.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I have to say that the core gameplay hasn't really changed from Crysis. There aren't huge maps anymore but Crysis was still a linear game and you had these smaller areas inside the huge sandbox levels and Crysis 2 is essentially doing the same thing except those smaller sandboxes are much better designed and there's much more vertical gameplay involved which makes it all the more fun when combined with streamlined nanosuit and some extra moves (sliding, climbing, air stomp).


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 24, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Damn Euros.


Damn English pound


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2011)

Damn money, everything should be for free 

//HbS


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 24, 2011)

I just finished the campaign, pretty fun. Pretty tough at some points but nothing i can't handle. 4/5
I'll take a good look at multiplayer tomorrow. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Damn money, everything should be for free
> 
> //HbS



Or you could just have loads of money and not worry about prices.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 24, 2011)

You rich bastard . Some of us pay our own bills dammit. School, insurance, food means almost no money left for entertainment. So I hear the first half or so of single player is slow and the 2nd half is good. Any truth in this? I want to give MP a go so bad. I really liked the pc Demo. Playing this with more guns and perks should be awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2011)

My video review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaWO-CBpG6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2011)

That was a great review, I pretty much agree with everything you said.



> So I hear the first half or so of single player is slow and the 2nd half is good. Any truth in this?


It does get better. The first 4 missions are fun but it really starts to shine after that. It's one of those games which just get better and better the further you get which makes it very satisfying to play.

Who all got this for PC? D:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Who all got this for PC? D:


I got this for PC  activating my Crysis 2 now.

edit: I missed stuff in beta, it seems. For example, I had no idea you could avoid a big firefight by going to the train station through sewers. I noticed the entrance when I was watching the beta video to see if it rendered properly, but this is the first time I went there 

This time I'll be really taking my time, trying to find all the souvenirs, email, dog tags, and vehicles.

//HbS


----------



## Alien (Mar 25, 2011)

Right, time to give the full game a go.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

If anybody's interested, I'll be uploading the locations of dog tags, vehicles, emails and souvenirs to my Youtube channel. So far only Second Chance is up, though I will add more videos as I progress through the game.

//HbS


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 25, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Who all got this for PC? D:



I am getting it next week


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2011)

Just picked it up. Off to work now, will try it later when I get back.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> That was a great review, I pretty much agree with everything you said.
> 
> 
> It does get better. The first 4 missions are fun but it really starts to shine after that. It's one of those games which just get better and better the further you get which makes it very satisfying to play.
> ...



Thanks  And I agree it does get better as you go on. Also love the first achievement on xbox "Can it run it?" Yes it can


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2011)

Add me on XBL, just leave a msg saying who you are in NF.

So I can reject your friend request 


xbl - ScR Shogun


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

If anybody wants to play the multiplayer, message me on Steam - gamer tag is "Petersaber".

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2011)

Just beat the game. Took me a good 12-13 hours or so on my estimate. The game never let go after the first few levels and it was pretty brilliant. It's amazing that 2/3 of the single player campaign was absolutely stellar. Roosevelt Island was AWESOME, Metal Gear shit right there. I also loved the last level which was really cool and probably the biggest open level in the game. Then there were the levels outside and inside central station and the rooftop bit... loved all of it, really.

There were some unfortunate bugs and even though story got better near the end it was still only okay. But overall I haven't enjoyed any FPS this much since Half-Life 2. Hopefully the bugs will be fixed in a patch soon. And I played a bit of multiplayer but you get disconnected from the server after *every fucking round* so it's really frustrating to play it and I have no clue how a bug that bad has made it to the retail version of the game. Needs to be fixed asap.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

Fuck, so it was the game after all. I hoped it was just the demo or servers... 

I've just finished Semper Fi or Die. Exactly 4 hours on clock, 52% completion, all dog tags, car keys, emails and souvenirs found so far.






//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, multiplayer is practically unplayable right now. I don't understand how these bugs made it into a retail. Sucks.

I had probably played around 5 hours after beating Semper Fi Or Die. You still have a lot to play and the best levels are still ahead.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

I am suprised by how much they changed after the beta leaked. Many new paths or small level changes happened.

What level difficulty did you choose? I'm playing at "Post-Human Warrior" (wtf is up with this name).

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 25, 2011)

Post human warrior?

lolwtf


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

Highest difficulty 

Crysis 1 and Warhead were clear, Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Delta.
Crysis 2 beta was a bit clearer... Recruit, Soldier, Veteran, Supersoldier.
Crysis 2 released... Post-Fucking-Human Fucking Warrior

Alcatraz fucking post-human fucking warrior in Crysis fucking Second with a fucking gun and a nanosuit fucking 2.0.

wtf am I saying


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2011)

man, I love how you played that mission completely different from me. I sniped pretty much everyone and sneaked through the area. That was one of my favorite early game levels.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

I actually noticed that enemies... might spawn on top of you there. Two spawned in literally front of me, and shortly after a group of 6 spawned at the doors to the lab.

I wasn't impressed. Though this is the only one of two times I noticed something like that happen. Second one happened at the crash site near the beginning of the game. Two guys near a crashed truck just kept spawning.

Loading after death sometimes breaks the game. I can't either melee ('v' key), chang eweapons ('1' key) or change firing mode in _one_ of my weapons while equipped ('2' key) . The other one works fine.

This is problematic, since it usually is melee, and I just LOVE bitchslapping aliens. I kill most of the grunts with a bitchslap. Maximum Power!

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, the melee bug is annoying. You just have to kill one or two enemies by shooting (or perhaps random shooting works as well) and melee starts working again, it's a weird bug. Gladly mouse wheel still works for changing weapons and it usually fixes the using '1' as well.

I also noticed a spawn point in one latter level but it was the only one I noticed. I was also super lucky with the AI of this game because there were only 2-3 occasions where the AI bugged for me and generally the AI was pretty impressive. I mean sure it's not perfect but given how complex the areas are and that there's a lot of vertical space in the maps the AI is above anything else I have seen, especially with aliens. I was genuinely surprised how well aliens flanked me and caught me off guard in some levels. Crysis 2 really should be played on post-human to get the most out of it imo.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

The aliens jump around so frickin' much... leaps, jumps, wallrunning, at one point I thought I was fighting a small group of Matrix people.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2011)

^Oh just wait till you got those fuckers jumping around and a huge laser beast from hell to deal with. Sneaking around is damn near impossible


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 25, 2011)

So I hear the game's getting a patch with a higher graphical setting??


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> So I hear the game's getting a patch with a higher graphical setting??


Yeah, since it's currently running on DirectX10 or DirectX9. Not Sure which one.

Also, you can already tweak graphics settings in the config files to ridiculus levels - TotalBiscuit did it, and the game ran on 4FPS... this is his computer:


> ntel i7 980x @ 4.1ghz
> 12gb G.Skill Trident 2000mhz X.M.P.
> Asus Rampage III X58 Motherboard.
> 2x Nvidia Palit GTX580
> ...


4 fucking FPS?!

Oh well... I'm happy with the fact that my PC easly runs it on 1080p and default highest settings. By easly I mean "usually >40 FPS"

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 25, 2011)

4fps?!

lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I have to admit, I took a look, and what you can do is indeed ridiculus. Fucking NASA can't run that.

//HbS


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 25, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, I have to admit, I took a look, and what you can do is indeed ridiculus. Fucking NASA can't run that.
> 
> //HbS



I'm pretty sure that's just bad optimisation. The games current on dx 9 and I think the patch brings dx 10-11. Shouldn't be too worried they'll be plenty of patches and mods that'll show the game in it's true glory.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just bad optimisation. The games current on dx 9 and I think the patch brings dx 10-11. Shouldn't be too worried they'll be plenty of patches and mods that'll show the game in it's true glory.


It's not bad optimalisation, it's the possibilities of the new CryEngine. The deafult game runs better than the original Crysis, and looks better at the same time. The "NASA" part was about Crysis 2 after messing with config files.

128xAA FTW, for example 

//HbS


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 25, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's not bad optimalisation, it's the possibilities of the new CryEngine. The deafult game runs better than the original Crysis, and looks better at the same time. The "NASA" part was about Crysis 2 after messing with config files.
> 
> 128xAA FTW, for example
> 
> //HbS



Not really, apart from the texture upgrades it's not much better than the old engine. Crysis 1 was totally open world and had a lot better physics than Crysis 2, which is the reason why this game even works on consoles in the first place. If Crysis 1 had those textures it would be even harder to play, but Crysis 1 is no where near as hardware crushing as those specs even with mods hence bad optimization.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to disagree. To me, C2 looks and works better than C1 on their respective highest default configuration. C1 _stutters_ on my PC, WTF! Though you are correct about the physics.

C2 starts working badly only after you tweak config files in a ridiculus way.

I could do a deep analysis of both games, but it's past midnight here and I'm way too lazy for that.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Not really, apart from the texture upgrades it's not much better than the old engine. Crysis 1 was totally open world and had a lot better physics than Crysis 2, which is the reason why this game even works on consoles in the first place. If Crysis 1 had those textures it would be even harder to play, but Crysis 1 is no where near as hardware crushing as those specs even with mods hence bad optimization.


Thing is, CryEngine 3 has improved pretty much everything CryEngine 2 had, especially the lighting. CE3 is much better optimized than CE2 was thanks to Crysis 2 being released on consoles as well, Crytek really had to push their technology to the limits which also allowed for better PC optimization. I replayed Crysis last month and I get much better framerate in Crysis 2 and it also looks better.

CE3 allows much higher settings than what we're seeing in Crysis 2 but most computers can't even run it so what's the point? I think they made the right choice by releasing a game which runs amazingly well while still being the best looking game on the market.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

The second Pinger battle made me rage, I kept dying after hearing "He's feeling the fire, keep it up!". Finally I got mad, got 5 C4s, cloaked jumped on top of the SOB, planted C4s at the side, to the back, jumped off and BANG. It worked.

I've got all dog tags, emails, souvenirs and car keys up to Terminus mission. Uploading overnight.

//HbS


----------



## Alien (Mar 25, 2011)

Game looks blurrier than the beta here for some reason

Gonna look into that tomorrow cause that's not right


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

Weird... looks less blurry here.

Finding the dog tag in Collateral Collapse was such a pain in the ass  had to Google it. Twice.

Nice to know that Internet connection is required only for the first startup. I'm playing offline, and it remembers everything it's supposed to.

//HbS


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 25, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Thing is, CryEngine 3 has improved pretty much everything CryEngine 2 had, especially the lighting. CE3 is much better optimized than CE2 was thanks to Crysis 2 being released on consoles as well, Crytek really had to push their technology to the limits which also allowed for better PC optimization. I replayed Crysis last month and I get much better framerate in Crysis 2 and it also looks better.
> 
> CE3 allows much higher settings than what we're seeing in Crysis 2 but most computers can't even run it so what's the point? I think they made the right choice by releasing a game which runs amazingly well while still being the best looking game on the market.



Cry engine 3 is likely better than cry engine 2 in those aspects and overall due to it probably having the same physics etc as cry engine 1 but simple weren't used in Crysis 2. 

My point is consoles were used as the base for this game meaning anything that couldn't be scaled down to work on consoles was removed from the hence why the physics are a lot less and the maps are a lot less open world. The only advantage it has over Crysis 1 in it's use for Crysis 2 is higher rez textures, better lighting (which is very hardware intensive) etc and better optimized in some respects. If you moved those higher rez textures to Crysis 1 the game still isn't half as graphic intensive as what Crysis 2 higher in specs are (note I'm talking about modded Crysis 1 not vanilla). 

My whole point is that Crytek can't optimize the higher end graphics of ANY Crysis game for shit. They gotten better at optimizing mid-high settings, but max remains optimized like crap. Which is why you get crap like 5 fps.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

Dude. Did you watch/play ANY of the Crysis 2? The 4FPS talk was about when you modify config files manually and, for example, increase anti-aliasing to 1024x, normally it runs great. I was able to play on my old PC! (2ghz, 2GB RAM, GF7600GT 256mb)

Also, consoles appereantly run at settings that PC uses as the middle settings out of 3 choices. And there is a DirectX11 patch incoming. Consoles didn't bring down this game... much.



This mod allows you to customize stuff... but this is pretty tame compared to what you can do manually.

I've never seen modded Crysis 1. While Crytek's optimalization was shitty in C1 and Warhead, it's pretty decent in C2.

//HbS


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 25, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Dude. Did you watch/play ANY of the Crysis 2? The 4FPS talk was about when you modify config files manually and, for example, increase anti-aliasing to 1024x, normally it runs great. I was able to play on my old PC! (2ghz, 2GB RAM, GF7600GT 256mb)
> 
> Also, consoles appereantly run at settings that PC uses as the middle settings out of 3 choices. And there is a DirectX11 patch incoming. Consoles didn't bring down this game... much.
> 
> ...



You realise your talking about dx 9 right? There's more than a reasonable difference between dx 11 and dx 9. Getting good fps on dx 9 crysis is a joke. I mean the game wasn't even released with dx 11. If that doesn't tell you how well it's currently optimized then nothing will. 

BTW I haven't modded any of Crysis 2, hence why was taking the 5 fps, on your word which is why I was surprised. Anyway this entire arguement is worthless if you haven't seen or played modded crysis 1 and are simply playing around with modded Crysis 2.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

I never knew that Crysis 2 writer bashed MW2 and Halo.  Kind of ironic.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

The difference between DX9 and DX10->DX11 isn't as big as people make it out to be.


Garrus said:


> I never knew that Crysis 2 writer bashed MW2 and Halo.  Kind of ironic.


He did? Well... the story here is better than MW2, but Halo? NNnnaaaah

//HbS


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 25, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> The difference between DX9 and DX10->DX11 isn't as big as people make it out to be.
> 
> He did? Well... the story here is better than MW2, but Halo? NNnnaaaah
> 
> //HbS



The writing for either game is hardly stellar, if your playing it for the story your doing it wrong. At best their comparable to the plot of a bad alien invasion movie.

I mean the alien designs and method of attack completely switched between the two games, and their response was for "aesthetic reasons" and it wasn't even that hard to think of reason for why a flying octopus aerial assault was switche for bi-peds in a city filled with high rise buildings and a lack of open space.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> He did? Well... the story here is better than MW2, but Halo? NNnnaaaah
> 
> //HbS



About MW2:



> "It was a massive stepdown from CoD4. What I thought when I played it was, 'Jesus guys, what have you been doing? You've not ramped anything up. The story is worse and the game doesn't really hang together, it's just a bunch of mission levels.'"



Ironically, something I disagree with - I was actually able to easily piece together the story of MW2.

About Halo:



> "I don't like Halo at all. The reason that its fiction doesn't work has nothing to do with the fact that you don't get to see Master Chief's face; it's because of lines like 'Okay … I’m gonna get up there and kill those guys.'
> 
> "... Halo is full of these bullsh*t archetypal characters."
> 
> Morgan also added that Bungie's flagship series has "no real emotional effect" thanks to its stock characters and corny dialog.



Though I have yet to see Crysis 2 really, at least Crysis one seemed quite generic and typical and technology that was considered hackneyed by the 70s. William Gibson would laugh in his face.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> About MW2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah the "oh no our weapons made them stronger" was a plot line for the ages. I mean who didn't see that coming. Anyway though Prophet and psycho were always my favourite characters, too bad one played a short part in the begining and the other one wasn't really there.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if anyone except Prophet and Barcley made it out of Lengshan island.

And I really wish Alcatraz had a voice. But hey, maybe the Ceph gunship at the beginning damaged his throat or something.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Oh yeah the "oh no our weapons made them stronger" was a plot line for the ages.



Exactly my point. They're all ridiculous, predictable, typical and generic yet he somehow feels special because "Oh boy! I wrote a trilogy about a futuristic Japanese mercenary soldier in a dystopian universe! I'm MUCH more unique and edgy and cool because NOBODY has done this before!"

Unlike Richard Morgan, the writers for Halo at least (because we all know how arrogant Activision is - Bobby Kotick still says he made World of Warcraft) don't claim their ideas have never been done before.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2011)

Crysis 2 story is the only thing that actually held it back. It's graphics are phenomnal, it's gameplay is fun and fresh, and overall it has plenty of content. 

Halo Reach's story is FAR better then Crysis 2 for me. But the set pieces are pretty amazing in Crysis 2 *That ending scene was omfg awesome!* 

MW2 story was ok, just ended so quick but I had a blast. Crysis 2 story overall was meh but the set pieces and areas kept it fresh.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> You realise your talking about dx 9 right? There's more than a reasonable difference between dx 11 and dx 9. Getting good fps on dx 9 crysis is a joke. I mean the game wasn't even released with dx 11. If that doesn't tell you how well it's currently optimized then nothing will.
> 
> BTW I haven't modded any of Crysis 2, hence why was taking the 5 fps, on your word which is why I was surprised. Anyway this entire arguement is worthless if you haven't seen or played modded crysis 1 and are simply playing around with modded Crysis 2.


You are right that features in Crysis 2 are partly limited because it went multi-platform. However, Crysis 2 is noticeably better optimized than Crysis. Like, there's absolutely no argument there. Crysis 2 runs so much better that I'm not even sure how they managed to do it. I replayed Crysis last month and used dx9 because I played the bin32 version and Crysis 2 yields me 15FPS more than Crysis did while looking better at the same time. The best part is that while Crysis suffered from FPS dropping constantly when there was a lot of action going on, Crysis 2 runs butter smooth all the time. It runs incredibly well on the highest settings even on my 2½ year old PC.

If you manually tweak Crysis 2's config to the highest settings of course it's going to be too much for current hardware, CE3 is a very powerful engine. That's not bad optimization.

And the reason why it wasn't released with dx11 is very simple. Crysis 2 was obviously rushed and wasn't ready to be released. There are a lot of really critical bugs which shouldn't be in a retail version of the game so it's obvious it wasn't ready for release. EA probably forced Crytek to release it even though it wasn't ready. Dx11 will be added in a patch later on.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 25, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> You are right that features in Crysis 2 are partly limited because it went multi-platform. However, Crysis 2 is noticeably better optimized than Crysis. Like, there's absolutely no argument there. Crysis 2 runs so much better that I'm not even sure how they managed to do it. I replayed Crysis last month and used dx9 because I played the bin32 version and Crysis 2 yields me 15FPS more than Crysis did while looking better at the same time. The best part is that while Crysis suffered from FPS dropping constantly when there was a lot of action going on, Crysis 2 runs butter smooth all the time. It runs incredibly well on the highest settings even on my 2½ year old PC.
> 
> If you manually tweak Crysis 2's config to the highest settings of course it's going to be too much for current hardware, CE3 is a very powerful engine. That's not bad optimization.
> 
> And the reason why it wasn't released with dx11 is very simple. Crysis 2 was obviously rushed and wasn't ready to be released. There are a lot of really critical bugs which shouldn't be in a retail version of the game so it's obvious it wasn't ready for release. EA probably forced Crytek to release it even though it wasn't ready. Dx11 will be added in a patch later on.



Umm I think the lack of open world and reduced physics helped a load. It cuts down rendering by a metric ton as it no longer has to render the entire forest or as far as the eye can see but the more compact alley ways with large buildings objects etc that obstruct the players view meaning less has to be rendered. Do people not realize that the increased frame rates and better graphics are mostly due to that. Sure it's been optimized a load better than Crysis 1 but the reason why it seems unbelieveable is almost entirely due to that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2011)

Game looks solid and I would get it (especially since a lot of Team NF people did) if it had come out on a different date, too many games coming out than I'll be busy focusing on. :sweat


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2011)

Got the game earlier today. Now I get the chance to play now.

Would've done so earlier but someone was hogging up the tv.

EDIT:

So far, 

Luckily energy on the Nanosuit charges in a heartbeat. Gotta get those stealth kills.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Mar 26, 2011)

This really is a topnotch game from a technical pov. 

Main theme is stuck in my head lol.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 26, 2011)

I started replaying the game and I'm trying to stealth all the way through. Not going to skip fights, just going to kill everyone by cloaking and using silencer and stealth kills. It's fun how different the game feels when playing this way.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2011)

6 hours, 25 minutes in, finished 18 out of 20 missions, got all collactables up to this point. Add around 1 hour of deaths. 

For some reason I can't pick up nano-catalysts anymore. It does say "collected 100/300/500" but it won't show up in Nanosuit customization menu, I can't buy stuff, it's stuck at "0", and I bought only 6 upgrades befere it happened.

//HbS


----------



## Alien (Mar 26, 2011)

Wait, what happened to the quicksave function ? I could have sworn it was in the beta


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2011)

There wasn't one. And damn, autosaves are not nearly as nicely placed as they should be. Gotta love replaying a 5 minutes long fight just to reach a thousand deaths moment.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 26, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> 6 hours, 25 minutes in, finished 18 out of 20 missions, got all collactables up to this point. Add around 1 hour of deaths.
> 
> For some reason I can't pick up nano-catalysts anymore. It does say "collected 100/300/500" but it won't show up in Nanosuit customization menu, I can't buy stuff, it's stuck at "0", and I bought only 6 upgrades befere it happened.
> 
> //HbS


For me it said it took me somewhere between 8-9 hours to beat the SP campaign but that was way off because I spent 12-13 hours on it. It probably doesn't count deaths and/or it might display wrong time.

Also, there are some bugs with the nano-catalysts. Sometimes you can't pick them and sometimes you lose points when you load a save. It's annoying but gladly I wasn't affected by that bug. Have you tried quitting? That might fix it.

I'm still dumbfounded how there can be so many bugs.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2011)

The release was rushed, obviously. When EA gives you a release date, that means the game need 2 more months of developement.

I don't really need nano-catalysts anymore anyway. I already bought Threa Tracer, regeneration enhance, stealth enhance, and the first upgrade on your second-from-left finger 

It doesn't count deaths, only time from one checkpoint to another. This is why I said 6h25m+1h of deaths.

I'm not sure we should be counting dead time into game's lenght, though. I think we shouldn't.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 26, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> The release was rushed, obviously. When EA gives you a release date, that means the game need 2 more months of developement.
> 
> I don't really need nano-catalysts anymore anyway. I already bought Threa Tracer, regeneration enhance, stealth enhance, and the first upgrade on your second-from-left finger
> 
> ...


Yeah, I already said earlier it's rushed for sure. A shame because with a proper launch Crysis 2 would've gotten even better reception and would've been even more fun to play. Fuck EA. D:

Also, as far as length is concerned, I think that you're getting inaccurate time when not counting deaths. When you first get to a new area you tend to play more carefully, explore, maybe look at some of the scenery and just taking it all in. When you die (especially if you die a few times) and play through that same section again, you're not gonna spend as much time on it since you've already seen it once and you're more familiar with how to effectively get through the section. In some cases you might take a stealthy approach and therefore end up spending more time but in most cases you will be noticeably faster.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2011)

Crysis 2 beta PC had achievements. Retail release doesn't. Wtf 

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 26, 2011)

Woo, got multiplayer to work. You can play on non-official servers. Been playing for a few hours and new maps rock. Lighthouse and Downed Bird are my favorites so far but Parking Garage was pretty sweet too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Woo, got multiplayer to work. You can play on non-official servers. Been playing for a few hours and new maps rock. Lighthouse and Downed Bird are my favorites so far but Parking Garage was pretty sweet too.


So, in the end, my first guess from my demo review video was right. Too bad I never uploaded it 


Just finished the campaign. 7 hours 22 minutes, plus around 2 hours and 30 minutes of deaths. 10 hours. Very decent. The first huge fight on the last level was incredibly frustrating.

Appereantly Alcatraz is black  I liked the ending, though it was a bit anticlimatic. C1 had this epic mothership nukeage, Warhead had an epic airfield Exosuit fight










and here... well, the cloaked dudes we kept seeing throughout the entire game were really annoying. How much punishement they can take?! One ate three rockets IN THE FACE! Barely survived, somehow beat all 4 on my first try. There was a fight later, but I said fuck it, headshoted a Grunt with my last 3 bullets in SCARAB and ran for it.

From the looks of it, in Crysis 3 you'll probably be Alcatraz, working under Prophet's name, guided by Prophet that uploaded himself into the nanosuit? And the appereance of Rasch was kinda predictible, even though he was mentioned once (implied dead), and his name appeared in the name of "Hargreave & Rasch" company.

2 questions. 
- How did Chino survive? He was stuck in the sub that sunk...
- What did Gould figure out? He starts saying something at the beginning of Out of the Ashes...

And lol @ the nuke at the end. 19:50 to nuclear explosion, eh? Well, I spent much more time in that area... reminded me of World in Conflict. Except in WiC you had a nuclear countdown, and if you didn't take the harbor back and block the Chinese, it'd hit and vaporize Seatle.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 26, 2011)

man, can't believe it looks this good even on the lowest settings. having an absolute blast with the multiplayer.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't wait until I get my hands on multiplayer  I have to stop playing games at all, for a couple of days. Goddamn exams and homework.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2011)

Rank 7 online. It's fun multiplayer, best since Halo for me.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 26, 2011)

After that in the next round I had 16/0 but went to 20/2 from there. I had a 34 kill streak without dying only to notice the damn server was unranked!! Oh well.

Multiplayer is really fun, just played it for like 5 hours. I really like the new maps and it's cool that there's a lot of variety in the gamemodes. Too early to name any favorites though. Instant Action (everyone versus everyone) is pretty chaotic!

Anyone who's playing this on PC, feel free to add me! My nick is rikufin.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 27, 2011)

Ended up picking up Crysis 2 for the PS3.

Won't get it till Wednesday though because of shipping.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2011)

This game is really incredible. Honest to god. Hadn't had this much fun in a FPS since Half-Life.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 27, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Ended up picking up Crysis 2 for the PS3.
> 
> Won't get it till Wednesday though because of shipping.


Good job. I'm getting it around 15th next month, when I get paid.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 27, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Ended up picking up Crysis 2 for the PS3.
> 
> Won't get it till Wednesday though because of shipping.





Haohmaru said:


> Good job. I'm getting it around 15th next month, when I get paid.



I got it too, should be here by next Wednesday or so.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2011)

Rank 11 now on multiplayer. I'm beast


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like you people are having fun. Looks like I'm going to have to search the web and steal a copy.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 27, 2011)

Have any of you gotten the Limited Edition version of Crysis 2? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_osp0BElApU[/YOUTUBE]

Perks look badass but i'm not sure if its worth it. Kind of stuck between FF: Dissidia Duodecim Legacy Edition and the Crysis 2 Limited Edition .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2011)

Ice said:


> *Have any of you gotten the Limited Edition version of Crysis 2?
> *
> 
> Perks look badass but i'm not sure if its worth it. Kind of stuck between FF: Dissidia Duodecim Legacy Edition and the Crysis 2 Limited Edition .



Why yes I do.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2011)

Collectables walkthrough gave me 10+ subscribers  somebody give me ideas for more videos!


Ice said:


> Have any of you gotten the Limited Edition version of Crysis 2?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_osp0BElApU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Perks look badass but i'm not sure if its worth it. Kind of stuck between FF: Dissidia Duodecim Legacy Edition and the Crysis 2 Limited Edition .


I have. It's the same as a regular version, except those digital stuff, and a "Limited Edition" slapped onto the box.

But hey, it was the same price as a normal release. No brainer for me 

I still don't have a 100% completion. I didn't find 4 weapon attachements. I know I missed Gauss for SCAR, but other than that, I have no idea what I missed.

I'm looking at service record now... Oh well. I've used the Nova pistol only once, never used K-VOLT, nor AY69, Majestic revolver, X-43 Mike, or M20 Gauss. Hell, I haven't see Gauss in this game!

And LOL I have the highest accuracy with *hand grenades (91%)*, a Marshal shotgun (88%), and Jaw rocket launcher (76%)

939 kills, and 645 headshots.

//HbS


----------



## Lupin (Mar 27, 2011)

Does the Holographic attachment give any advantage? Does the multiplayer lag? Any bragging rights?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 27, 2011)

Ice said:


> Does the Holographic attachment give any advantage? Does the multiplayer lag? Any bragging rights?


You don't need the limited edition to get hologram attachment, it just means you can use it right away instead of having to unlock it. It's useful for tricking enemies.

Also, Gauss Rifle is awesome. My favorite weapon in the game. Too bad it can only carry 8 bullets.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2011)

Where is the Gauss Rifle?  why didn't I find it anywhere?

Also, I've successfully extracted music from Music.pak  should I name the files etc etc and upload it?

//HbS


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 27, 2011)

Loving this fucker


----------



## Lupin (Mar 27, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> You don't need the limited edition to get hologram attachment, it just means you can use it right away instead of having to unlock it. It's useful for tricking enemies.
> 
> Also, Gauss Rifle is awesome. My favorite weapon in the game. Too bad it can only carry 8 bullets.



Ohh. I guess i'm not getting the Limited Edition then. Limited edition SCAR Skin and Dog Tag is cool and all, but I wanted something useful for C2. I guess i'll get Dissidia: Legacy then.

I'll get C2 some other time . But no Nomad though. I wanted to play as the fucking piece of boss from the original . Hell, not even a cameo from Psycho or Nomad. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Watched some spoilers and they seem to be dead. I refuse to accept it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2011)

Nomad's and Psycho's fate is unknown. Nomad was never shown or mentioned, and Psycho was only shown once, in a flashback to a scene we've all seen in C1 (his suit acting weird).

//HbS


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Mar 27, 2011)

game doesn't fuckin end...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 27, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Where is the Gauss Rifle?  why didn't I find it anywhere?
> 
> Also, I've successfully extracted music from Music.pak  should I name the files etc etc and upload it?
> 
> //HbS


You can find it in a few places. I don't remember exactly where but I think after you exit the building in Roosevelt island (after upgrading your nanosuit with the vial Hargreave gives you), you can find one on the roof before descending to street level.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2011)

Did I just GTA'd a APC and shoot shit up while rolling down the FDR? Fuckin A!

EDIT:

Met Nathan and now have to go through the roof tops.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2011)

FOR FUCK SAKE EA!

I was playing multiplayer, got to rank 8. Unlocked some cool stuff. I was happy that now the points are added to your profile in real-time, not at the end of the match. Then, I lost connection to the Internet. It threw me out of the multiplayer, and when I came back, it asked me to enter my CD-key again, and.... it rolled me back to rank 5. Lost all unlocked dog tags. FUCK.

//HbS


----------



## Alien (Mar 28, 2011)

The levels at night in the rain are delicious.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2011)

For fuck sake, now it rolls me back to rank 5, 607XP to rank 6 every time I lose connection to the server! What the fuck?!

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'd avoid playing on EA's servers for now to avoid bugs. Just filter the servers and play on unofficial servers until EA gets their shit together. 

I really like the multiplayer but there are so many hackers that it's not even funny. Antihack isn't working yet and you can play multiplayer with a pirated copy which just causes more hackers to play it. Hopefully that will be fixed soon and antihack starts working.

My brother and I bought a server so feel free to add it to your favorites, it's called *Multiplay :: AE*. At the moment it's running all the maps and all the gamemodes except assault and instant action. It's impossible to currently ban hackers in-game but any obvious hackers will be banned from the control panel.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> My brother and I bought a server so feel free to add it to your favorites, it's called *Multiplay :: AE*. At the moment it's running all the maps and all the gamemodes except assault and instant action. It's impossible to currently ban hackers in-game but any obvious hackers will be banned from the control panel.


I have to go to the University now, but Petersaber will soon visit you 

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 28, 2011)

It might be empty right now but I'll add you to my friends so you can just find me if I'm playing! Still, would be cool if you guys added the server to your favorites to get some traffic. People tend to not join empty servers.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUXlCH1stNc&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 28, 2011)

I played through all of Crysis 2 on PC, and read the novel just now. My thoughts?

First off, the storyline. You play as Alcatraz, and yes, the name is actually kinda apt, although going to the actual prison in the heyday would be much preferable than going through what Alcatraz does. If we ever got to see his face, he'd win the "Chew Toy" picture entry on Tvtropes, hands down to the pavement. The novel makes things for Alcatraz even worse (hey, isn't posthumanism so much fun?)

Besides that, I'm....not entirely fond of what's being done with the Ceph. Nor do I like what happens with Prophet. Again, the novel makes everything even worse for them. For example, see that body suit that Prophet was wearing after taking off the nanosuit in the intro? Guess what, that's not a suit. Have fun sleeping tonight!

Or, let's take Nathan Gould's analogy about what you're gonna do to the invaders: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It’s like gay rape in hanging flies! There are these insects, hanging flies. And sometimes a male will rape another male; just punch a hole right through the abdomen and ejaculate inside, you know? It’s called traumatic insemination. But the really cool thing is, this is actually a viable reproductive strategy! Because the invading sperm doesn’t just float around once it’s in there, it seeks out the gonads of the victim! It infiltrates the testes so that when that victimized fly goes out and inseminates a female, he’s actually injecting someone else’s sperm into his mate! It’s reproduction by proxy. You use someone else’s delivery platform to spread your genetic code!”




Using WMDs for great justice has never been more fun, huh?

Okay, all of that aside, I miss the Crysis 1 suit functions. The game is missing a lot of patches for a lot of issues (AI foremost), and probably a few mods to bring out the best in the graphics. Multiplayer is a mess right now.

But, what can I say. It's still a fairly decent game. But it needs a solid add on. Like Crysis Warhead.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2011)

Actually, DragonSlayer is right. If you avoid the servers with EA logo on the left, the multiplayer works almost flawlessly.

Internet connection lost rollback has to be fixed, though. And M60 looks a little bit overpowered.

And yeah, Alcatraz had hell of a day.
-drowned
-shot by a gunship
-fell from like 10th floor
-zapped wih a nanosuit calibrator
-fell from a chopper, around 5 floors high
-contaminated with nano-spore
-flushed by tsunami
-flashed by a smaller tsunami
-entered a high-pressure enviroment inside a spire
-entered a high-pressure enviroment inside a smaller spire
-EMP-bobmed
-EMP-bombed again
-betrayed
-they tried to peel off the suit off him while consciouss... really painful
-smashed by a taxi and almost drowned
-entered a high-pressure enviroment inside a huge fucking spire

I'm sure I missed something.

And Ryuji, what do you mean with that part about Prophet? In-game, that "suit" is called "Prophet pajamas"

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 28, 2011)

I was playing with you Hunted by Sister but you didn't talk back in chat and left.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 28, 2011)

Completed it on SuperSoldier.. 6 hours.

Only 2 areas gave me problems.. Central Station and the 4 cloaked predators at the end.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2011)

You were? What's your nickname, is it rikuFin? And I didn't pay attention to chat, sorry. For some reason I kinda suck now, probably because I am tired after statistics lecture.

These 4 predators were easy 

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, my nick is rikufin. Maybe next time you'll notice me. 

I'm gonna go play some more in an hour or two, gonna keep a break now. If you come online and I'm playing you can click my nick in the friend list and join the same server. Of course often servers are full but people usually leave mid-game or after every round.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 28, 2011)

They were annoying. It was my first play-through on the game, I didn't know I had to kill them all to open that gate.

And I completely forgot to update my suit, I had like 52000 nanoshit saved.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like that there will be a patch today that unlocks DX11 for the PC version.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 28, 2011)

Hunted by Sister, join our server when there's room. I'm playing with my brother there!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to install it if all it does is DX11.

DragonSlayer, you gave me helluva trouble on that map where we fight in the main hall of a train station 

//HbS


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 28, 2011)

Judging from the Trailer and a short Gameplay I earlier saw, this game is going to be pretty good 

Totally looking forward to it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2011)

I definitely had fun  though I really wish that I had a better team. For example, Skyline, "crash site", the pod crashes between the stairs and comms tower. 4 guys on my team were stealth camping the glass houses...

What has the singleplayer done to me! In the demo I kept using Armor mode, now I keep using Stealth. In the first match I got 6 different Stealth-related Dog Tags and Medals. Then I ate dinner. And started sucking  took me 4 games to more or less recover.

Nobody wanted to become a Puella Magi, even though I asked 

While cool and all, this multiplayer is missing something... I played ALOT of CoD4 TMDM Hardcore, used to come to one server all the time, literally made friends there and chat all the time. This is really hard in this game, and the in-game chat is nearly invisible. In CoD4 it was possible to read and play at the same time, here you have to pay attention.

I'm also too used to CoD4 TMDM Hardcore, since there you die after 1, 2 bullets. My playstyle consisted of shooting off 3 accurate bullets to kill and immediatly disappearing. Here, you have to sustain fire, which makes it difficult for me to aim properly for 5+ bullets. Gotta get used to it.

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2011)

Dat R-Volt


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, good games. Some of those crash site rounds were awesome.

And yeah, nobody ever speaks in-game.  It's a shame.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2011)

I dunno why, but I could've sworn that I saw "puella magi" after skimming this page.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 28, 2011)

Dat hologram. 

I love it.

And also dat cloak tracer. 

I love that too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I dunno why, but I could've sworn that I saw "puella magi" after skimming this page.


I ask people to make a contract with me and become a magical girl at the beginning of some games 

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2011)

YOU SONOFA-


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 29, 2011)

I must have stared at that flame for a good 30 seconds. The game looks nice. Plays well too, although I wish the ai in the campaign would stop tripping and running away every time they get shot.


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 29, 2011)

^ Wow, are those graphics on the console versions? Or PC? I'll probably rent this game after I'm done with my exams.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2011)

stavrakas said:


> ^ Wow, are those graphics on the console versions? Or PC? I'll probably rent this game after I'm done with my exams.


Both. PC and PS3 versions have been downdegraded after Xbox360 proved to be too weak to handle original graphics quality.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I ask people to make a contract with me and become a magical girl at the beginning of some games
> 
> //HbS



I should get crysis just to kick your ass.

is your ingame name incubator or something :ho


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I should get crysis just to kick your ass.
> 
> is your ingame name incubator or something :ho


I'ts Petersaber 

And so far only DragonSlayer and his friend were kicking my ass, and not on every map 

I love playing stealthy on Terminal. I got
-Lone Wolf Award
-Most Valuable Dog Tag
-Most Sneaky Dog Tag
-Aiding Radar Dog Tag
-Rampage Dog Tag
-Vendetta Dog Tag
-Magpie Dog Tag
-Most Selfish Dog Tag
-Big Banger Dog Tag
-Pro Tips Dog Tag
-Punisher Dog Tag
-Lone Wolf Dog Tag

All in one game.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha, sometimes I do really well and then sometimes I'm pretty awful.  I hate playing objective modes with people who have no clue how to play because you always play bad when you're up against a team of players who actually know how to play. But at least I got to rank 30 last night!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations!

I am currently raging. I had a great game, a custom, very long one. Gained 2 ranks, and some Weapon Skills ranks, and some new dog tags probably, since I was dominating the server... and then my PC detected a sudden IP conflict and cut all connection.

Now my hand hurts, because I crushed an unopened can of cola, I wanted to drink some while waiting for my energy to regenerate.

I had a REALLY bad day, and I only wanted to shoot some people. Took me 20 minutes to restore the connection, too.

edit:
Pier 17, Team Instant Action
"glhf, and for god's sake I hope I won't discon-"
CONNECTION TO SESSION LOST

edit2: What the fuck, team?!
There is this game mode, "Relay", basicly a CTF. It was 0-1 in DragonSlayer's favour, and I somehow dragged the flag across the map. Our relay wasn't at the base, so I didn't score, but I though I have to press F to score, so I did. I dropped the relay, and some stupid fuck picked it up, and the first thing he did was... run all the way back to the enemy and get killed. It shocked me so much I literally got slaughtered.

Didn't appreciate DragonSlayer camping my spawn either 

This has been a long, very frustrating day. I'm just going to wait for "Arrival" to appear in Bioware's DLC shop.

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Both. PC and PS3 versions have been downdegraded after Xbox360 proved to be too weak to handle original graphics quality.
> 
> //HbS



Yeah, I don't think anything short of a military supercomputer could handle Crysis on max settings.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Yeah, I don't think anything short of a military supercomputer could handle Crysis on max settings.


If you modify config files on PC, you can crank up the graphics, as much as CryEngine 3 allows you. TotalBiscuit has this kind of computer:


> Intel i7 980x @ 4.1ghz
> 12gb G.Skill Trident 2000mhz X.M.P.
> Asus Rampage III X58 Motherboard.
> 2x Nvidia Palit GTX580
> ...


And he still got only 4FPS *after he modified the configs*. (Bolded, so some other moron won't say that C2 runs horribly because TB got 4fps, *modified* C2 runs horribly, because it's so advanced)

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> edit2: What the fuck, team?!
> There is this game mode, "Relay", basicly a CTF. It was 0-1 in DragonSlayer's favour, and I somehow dragged the flag across the map. Our relay wasn't at the base, so I didn't score, but I though I have to press F to score, so I did. I dropped the relay, and some stupid fuck picked it up, and the first thing he did was... run all the way back to the enemy and get killed. It shocked me so much I literally got slaughtered.


Haha, I noticed that one of your players was running around the map with the relay and I had no clue what he was doing! Next time we'll invite you to our group so we can play in the same team. It's so much more fun when you don't have to play with people who have no clue how to play.



> Didn't appreciate DragonSlayer camping my spawn either


I did no such thing!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> And Ryuji, what do you mean with that part about Prophet? In-game, that "suit" is called "Prophet pajamas"



Well, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Nanosuit 2 had been interfacing with Prophet's skin - remember that big blotch of blood right beside Alcatraz in the intro after all of the suit is on? 

So when it came off, what was left on Prophet's bones was, well, yeah. This nanosuit has the character of the mother of all clingy jealous girls. _It does not want to be taken off._ In the novel, Alcatraz can see all the arteries and veins coming right out of Prophet's body.




Seriously. I thought Kojima was onto something hideous with the nanomachine systems in MGS4, but this, this is a whole new level of horror.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Haha, I noticed that one of your players was running around the map with the relay and I had no clue what he was doing! Next time we'll invite you to our group so we can play in the same team. It's so much more fun when you don't have to play with people who have no clue how to play.


This happened more than once....


DragonSlayer said:


> I did no such thing!


On Downed Bird, you know about that crashed ship? You were very often either on that ship or on the top of that security box. This is where our team was spawning  I literally spawned, walked 3 feet and got shot in the back by you 4 times in a row.


Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Well,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch. Ouch... Prophet was one bad friend.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> On Downed Bird, you know about that crashed ship? You were very often either on that ship or on the top of that security box. This is where our team was spawning  I literally spawned, walked 3 feet and got shot in the back by you 4 times in a row.//HbS


Ah.  I wasn't camping or trying to spawn kill or anything, I was moving around a lot and just killed anyone I saw while my teammates were carrying the flag away. I suppose it got a bit annoying, I got 18 kills in a row. xd

But next time let's play in the same team. If you send an invite to a friend and he accepts it, game puts you on the same team automatically.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2011)

That's good to know! It's annoying to play against you guys, there was 3 of you that knew what's up, I had completly random people and noobs. Especially on that Liberty Island CTF, Jesus Christ, I had to be everywhere at once because noone bothered to defend our flag or take yours. And the map is quite large, so I obviously failed 

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 30, 2011)

Hunted by sister if you read this, it seems to bug somehow. We joined another server so try to click my name from friend list to join the same server (wait if it's full) and I'll invite you back to group after round is over.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 30, 2011)

I kept disconnecting (goddamn cable just won't stay in, gotta jam it somehow), and literally 1 minute after the second disconnect I was asked to give back the laptop  no bridge connection with my PC... next chance - Friday.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 31, 2011)

Can somebody DDL link me to the novel, please?

The fact that you lose the progress from all previous matches in a session when you disconnect for half a second is incredibly frustrating.

//HbS


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone on the ps3 know how to turn of vibrate. It's fucking annoying. Controller vibrates while doing anything. Walking, running, shooting, aiming. Turn it off pweeease


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 31, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Anyone on the ps3 know how to turn of vibrate. It's fucking annoying. Controller vibrates while doing anything. Walking, running, shooting, aiming. Turn it off pweeease



You can go to controller setting by pressing and holding the power button of your controller.

You can turn it of in there.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 31, 2011)

I like how it's written. And indeed, it makes things more brutal and bloody. But Alcatraz himself turns out to be one bloodthirsty friend.

I lol'd hard at the SANTA. Ho-ho-ho boot-up? 

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 31, 2011)

Good games Hunted by Sister, was great to play in the same team!

and haha @ midget wrestler. classy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 31, 2011)

Good games indeed! Even without communication the teamwork was decent  I had a feeling it was a good idea to spend the evening (~10pm)

But who the fuck was the papu3405 guy? He kept killing me with a single bullet from the hit (even when I was in 95% armor mode!) and almost no headshots!

And I didn't lose any XP with you! Gained 2 ranks, finished laser sights challange.

I don't understand the experience points system. Normally I get 1,5k per game at best, and suddenly with you I got 3,5k and then 7,7k.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 31, 2011)

I know him from another game but yeah, I'm almost sure he was hacking. I have been suspicious of him ever since I played the demo with him and I was 80% sure of it earlier and now I'm 99% sure. I told him I'm sure he hacks but he didn't really respond back to me. He also killed me with a single hit or single melee sometimes, he just made it painfully obvious this time. :/ Fuck that.

But... good news:



			
				Crytek said:
			
		

> 31/3 - Today we released the first of a number of security updates, accounts that we have identified as exploiting an unfair advantage have been reset and if the activity persists they will be banned permanently. If you find yourself being kicked from every MP game it is because our systems have detected you cheating. We will continue to update anti-cheat software in Crysis 2 and strive for a cheat-free community.



It doesn't update your version right away though but that is great news, it should be updated soon for everyone.



> I don't understand the experience points system. Normally I get 1,5k per game at best, and suddenly with you I got 3,5k and then 7,7k.


You get EXP for leveling up your weapons/modules or achieving different accomplishments. You can check them in the menu somewhere, forgot where.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 31, 2011)

Good news! While at first I didn't meet many cheaters, there was a horrible outbreak today.

I'm gonna start FRAPSing our games 

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 1, 2011)

Good style. 

I lol'd when you were hearing those moans and looked all confused because nobody was around.


DragonSlayer said:


> You get EXP for leveling up your weapons/modules or achieving different accomplishments. You can check them in the menu somewhere, forgot where.


I know. It still doesn't add up. Not that I'm complaining, maybe I just played better than usual.

If anyone's interested, I'm uploading soundtrack tracks that weren't included in the collectibles/official soundtrack to my Youtube channel. So far 3 tracks have been uploaded. I'll unpack Music.pak again and look for more, I'm sure I missed or didn't save something, there were more full tracks.


EDIT:
I'm reading the novel right now, and I've just remembered - has ANYBODY found the scanning gear Reeves' team had? The ones you find dead in Dark Heart? Hargreave asks you if you can find the gear. I don't remember finding it.

//HbS


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 1, 2011)

That video actually got me more interested in the multiplayer. 

Have to wait till the 19th to pick up the game now.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 1, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> That video actually got me more interested in the multiplayer.
> 
> Have to wait till the 19th to pick up the game now.





Finally a team NF member who can join the party.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 1, 2011)

I started playing multiplayer, it's pretty fun. A refreshing change from COD.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 3, 2011)

I recorded a few rounds today and made a kill streak video with a few clips and some music, put a lot more effort into this one so hopefully you guys like it!


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 3, 2011)

I gotta say I enjoyed the PC demo more than the ps3 version I played at my nephews. The ps3 version just isn't smooth and the controls feel kinda weird. Nephew regrets getting this on the ps3 instead of the pc as well.

@Dragonslayer, nice kills man. That one dude that got behind you and started shooting you failed miserably though lol. You had the time to turn around and still kill him.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 3, 2011)

I had maximum nanosuit, it's a bonus you get for collecting 7 dog tags. It gives you much better armor than you normally have and you can survive a lot of damage.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 3, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> I had maximum nanosuit, it's a bonus you get for collecting 7 dog tags. It gives you much better armor than you normally have and you can survive a lot of damage.



I was hoping it switched on all modes with no energy drain for 30 secs or something.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2011)

I wanna play 

What modules and weapons do you use, Dragon?

//HbS


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 3, 2011)

Should I try and get the MP achievements?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 3, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I wanna play
> 
> What modules and weapons do you use, Dragon?
> 
> //HbS


I use all the 5 custom classes and often change them on the fly but here are some setups I'm using:

*Weapons:*
Scar/Scarab - Scar has slightly better accuracy and range but Scarab fires faster and you can use silencer with it, I love both of them. I use extended mag or shotgun attachment normally but grenade attachment and hologram are cool too.
Nova 12 - I prefer it to other pistols because it has the highest rate of fire.
Grenades/JAW - I switch between the two of them, JAW is easier to use but grenades are more fun and allow for better multi kills.
DSG-1 - I much prefer the default sniper to Gauss Rifle online because even though Gauss has energy drain on hit (I think it does anyway but not sure), DSG-1 has much less recoil, you can use silencer with it and the rate of fire is much better. Gauss Rifle isn't single kill unless you hit the head or you shoot someone who is cloaked so it's just not worth it imo.
Marshall - Great shotgun to use if you just run around a lot and get to close and shoot. I haven't used it much though because I also prefer to be able to shoot people from far away.
L-Tag - This weapon is awesome. It's the hardest to use but I'm having a lot of fun learning it. It's a grenade launcher with grenades which bounce when they hit the floor or wall. Really useful in Crash Site when you're attacking.

*Modules*
Energy Transfer
Stealth Enhance
Mobility Enhance

This is what I use the most. Energy Transfer gives me back some energy when I kill someone, Stealth Enhance makes stealth mode more useful and halves the energy drain in it and Mobility Enhance halves energy drain while sprinting/jumping and allows for faster ledge grab. I love this setup when I'm running around a lot because it makes me very mobile and fast without any downtime if I can rack up kills. This is what I used in the video.

Proximity Alarm
Blind Spot
Retriever

This is what I use with sniper. Proximity Alarm warns me when someone is approaching me, Blind Spot makes me immune to radar and Retriever collects dog tags automatically. I also use silencer with DSG-1 so it's hard to spot me when I'm sniping. After killing a player or two, I switch my location so they don't know where I'm sniping from. You can also replace Blind Spot with Stealth Enhance if you wanna stay stealthed for longer periods of time.

And some other modules I like using:

Weapon Pro - Faster reloading & weapon swapping. Doesn't necessary sound that great but it can make a huge difference. I still don't use my secondary and grenades/JAW enough to warrant using this a lot but I like it. I can see switching from mobility enhance to this but I still need to improve with pistol and grenades before I do.

Loadout Pro - You can carry two primary weapons with this. I use it with my L-Tag class and it's great for it.

Armor Enhance - Less energy drain in armor mode and you can run faster as well. It's really good if you prefer using armor mode to stealth. I prefer running around in stealth because of snipers but in some maps where it's not always easy for sniper to spot you (Impact, Terminal, Skyline, Parking Deck for example) it can be nice.

Nano Recharge - Faster health and energy recharge and health starts recharging two times faster than normally. It's pretty cool but I have noticed I prefer using Energy Transfer.

Cloak Tracker - You see on minimap where players have cloaked recently and it also makes easier to see cloaked players. It's pretty good and can sometimes give you the edge in a fight especially if you don't use nanovision too much.

That's pretty much it. I really like how much modules can affect your playstyle. It's a good idea to create a few different classes and switch them on the go sometimes.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess I'll pick your setup, then. Once I unlock it. Instant recharge when killing somebody would help alot, I'm the type that prefers a single kill and disappearing. Though I guess I'll keep Armor Enhance. Stealth Enhance is a no brainer for me.

Weapon Pro is suprisingly awesome, I used it a couple of days. When you're using Feline, there literally is almost no reload time. Though Feline eats so much ammo it's ridiculus without Side Pack - I used that weapon for a day and... I got 2-3 kills and then I had to ditch it. Salvaged weapons usually have almost no ammo, so... I pretty much felt like Alcatraz in the novel. Dropping a drained weapon more than 3 times was normal.

Frag Grenades FTW. My accuracy is around 90%  

As for the sidearm, I am currently using Hammer, though I am not impressed. Too easy to miss a target, and I play without crosshair. I'm curious about AR69 (if I rememer correctly), the Uzi-style weapon.

If Scarab can get a silencer, I'm getting Scarab.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 3, 2011)

Armor Enhance and Energy Transfer are both armor modules so you have to pick either one. Personally I think that Energy Transfer suits you better if you run around a lot and use a lot of energy and Armor Enhance is good if you don't run around crazy like I do. Armor Enhance can be great for defending base in CTR or in Crash Site or if you generally like to stay in some area instead of running around in the whole map.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2011)

Aw, fuck. I don't remember which modules are in which slot. I'll get Transfer, then.

But damn, I hate the way you unlock stuff for your weapons. I wish I could gather points before and buy everything for Scarab the moment I get it.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2011)

I really don't like the Grendel.

Oh, and hell, Energy Transfer isn't as awesome as I thought. It only transfers leftover energy from your enemies, and after 15 minutes the most I got was 30. Well, enough to disappear in front of their teammates and strike from another angle.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 4, 2011)

No, Energy Transfer works like this:

Energy Transfer - Restores 20% energy with a kill
UPGRADE II - Restores 30% energy with a kill
UPGRADE III - Restores 50% energy with a kill

So at max level it's pretty damn useful.

Also, patch 1.2 is finally coming today.

• Further improved anti-cheat measures
• Fix for spurious characters appearing when initiating text chat
• Fix for Chatlog doesn't disappear after kill cam
• Fixed occasional login issues
• Changed VOIP defaults
• Fixed some UI aspect issues on multiple monitors
• Added option for crouch toggle in MP & SP
• Fixed a bug where players lost Nano Catalyst points after restarting the game
• Filter settings in server browser are now retained
• Default player count required to start a game from the lobby lowered to 4
• Fixed issue related to “Deleting Reference Counted Object Twice” error that appeared for some users with strict router/firewall settings
• Fixed issue of not being able to melee after dying
• Fixed issue where some video cards were being stated as unsupported

And more apparently but those are the keypoints.

EDIT: Launch Crysis2Launcher.exe and patch will update.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2011)

Hooray! I wish they'd fix the bug of player losing XP points after a random disconnect 

I'm liking the Transfer. 25/4 ratio on Sancturium.

There was a hilarious situation where 5 guys holed up on stairs, classic movie setup, I got Nanosuit 2.0 a little while earlier, I take them on from below, after 15 seconds they're all dead. I die, go there to pick up the dog tags, there are 2 more dudes. Got the Nanosuit 2.0 back instantly 

It felt really cool for some reason, because this song was playing in my headphones


----------



## left4lol (Apr 5, 2011)

I feel cheated after playing this game. I expect a continuance of the story from Crysis 1, but except for prophet and nanosuit  this game story doesn't even have anything to do with the first game  not to mention retarded AI and significantly smaller level design.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually, the storyline is a continuation. Except there is a timeskip. C1 is basicly a prologue, first mission given to Prophet by Hargreave. It's *very* relevant.

It also shows us that the aliens basicly didn't know shit and copied human warfare tactics.

The levels aren't that much smaller. Actually, most of C1 was just a ctrl+c ctrl+v jungle, nothing special, just a small settlement here and there. Levels in C2 are smaller, but full of content.

//HbS


----------



## left4lol (Apr 5, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Actually, the storyline is a continuation. Except there is a timeskip. C1 is basicly a prologue, first mission given to Prophet by Hargreave. It's *very* relevant.
> 
> It also shows us that the aliens basicly didn't know shit and copied human warfare tactics.
> 
> ...


The number of plot hole is mind baffling if we put Crysis 2 as continuation from Crysis (The army wanted to use nuclear again despite the epic failure of the first game nuclear strike, nanosuit is suddenly ceph technology rather DARPA-developed super-suit that US has 10+ of and Korea around 25 of, no reference about the event of the first game, no info about Psycho and Nomad, nanosuit is suddenly a capable to synthesize with ceph technology and the most offensive of all is nanosuit ability to store people memory and assimilate it to its current user) and frankly the game story is bad enough as it is. to cover the plot hole needed to make this game a continuation from Crysis would require a mind blowing number of excuses.

As for the level design, while i agree that the Crysis 2 is more varied than the first game it wasn't an excuse for a lot smaller, more linear level than the first game. This game is basically a glorified version of the second part of the Crysis. Which is a pity because the first game is famous because it open world nature and most people hate the second half of the Crysis.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 5, 2011)

left4lol said:


> (The army wanted to use nuclear again despite the epic failure of the first game nuclear strike


Dude, US army does that kind of shit all the time 


left4lol said:


> nanosuit is suddenly ceph technology rather DARPA-developed super-suit that US has 10+ of and Korea around 25 of


Actually not a plot hole. Nobody except Hargreave and his closest eployees knew that the suit was based on alien technology. As you might remember, Korean version was a "cheap knockoff" - I think they stole one of the early prototypes.


left4lol said:


> no reference about the event of the first game


Tara, Barclay, Prophet's flashbacks...


left4lol said:


> no info about Psycho and Nomad


That saddened me  though I think they're dead, that lady archeologist too.


left4lol said:


> nanosuit is suddenly a capable to synthesize with ceph technology


Not suddenly. Remember how you could travel through the Lithoship in the first game? The Nanosuit did stuff in several places. Oh, and Prophet salvaged an ice gatling from one of the aliens, and it worked perfectly in cooperation with the Nanosuit, without any kind of field mods.


left4lol said:


> and the most offensive of all is nanosuit ability to store people memory and assimilate it to its current user


The suit has a very capable AI and a hard drive. It also can directly affect your brain. Then, why not? 


left4lol said:


> and frankly the game story is bad enough as it is. to cover the plot hole needed to make this game a continuation from Crysis would require a mind blowing number of excuses.


Meh. Read the novel. It explains some "mistakes" and unclear things.


left4lol said:


> As for the level design, while i agree that the Crysis 2 is more varied than the first game it wasn't an excuse for a lot smaller, more linear level than the first game. This game is basically a glorified version of the second part of the Crysis. Which is a pity because the first game is famous because it open world nature and most people hate the second half of the Crysis.


The second Crysis actually isn't more linear than the first one. Just because the distance between different paths is divided by three or four, the number of your options is just as high as in the first Crysis.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2011)

The Prodigy is so fucking empowering  managed to beat a hacker by 40 points on Terminal

Awesome game, we won 50 to 49.

I'm only rank 20  goddamn disconnects

//HbS


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2011)

Crysis 2 will be getting DX11 in a patch.  No time frame was given.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2011)

I thought it was already out  it was announced way back

I wish they'd fix the XP system already. Those disconnects are really frustrating.

//HbS


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2011)

That announcement was fake and a patch never arrived.  

Are the disconnects a problem on all systems?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2011)

No, it's just me. 

.... well, EA servers often failed at the beginning. Later I've never played EA servers, so I don't know. 

For some reason my connection from time to time fails at XX:40 hours and the failure lasts 3 minutes and a couple of seconds. Happens more or less once a day.

Plus, I'm bridge-connecting my PC to the Internet via a laptop with a WiFi. One of the ends doesn't have a lock on it, and if you as much as sneeze it falls out. 

Non-EA servers sometimes crash too, but that's normal, it happens in every game.

Either way, if you suddenly disconnect mid-session, you lose *all* experience, unlocks, dog tags, skill assassements and awards you have gotten while playing. 

Now I just disconnect between matches and save my profile and reconnect before anyone can take my slot. Sometimes I forget to do that... and my luck appereantly hates me. Almost every time I pull off a GAR action I lose connection. For example, I took out 4 guys at the same time with the Nova pistol, and then I got disconnected.

As far as non-EA servers go, this is *not* a bug or game's fault, it's just they didn't think of that kind of a situation when they were designing the system.

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 9, 2011)

Good news about dx11 patch. Also, I lol'd at this:



I haven't played for a few days but I'm gonna play a bit tonight and/or tomorrow so if you're on HbS let's play some.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry, I can't. I'll be too busy to play until Friday.

And that picture is priceless! As weird as it may look, that's just fucking brilliant! What else could they put there, Power Glove?  HL1 screenshots? Frugo drink? 

//HbS


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 20, 2011)

Picked up the game yesterday for the PS3 and so far its amazing. 

Trying different methods for progressing through an area is fun.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

Some absurdly good news has been released.  In early summer an editor for Crysis 2 will be released.  Modders will now be able to do their magic.  

That isn't the end of it though, around August the entire Cryengine 3 SDK will be available for free to users.  Crytek has redeemed themselves.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 7, 2011)

after a long hiatus i'm playing multiplayer again. still as fun as it was. anyone else still playing this? pc version.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 7, 2011)

I'm taking a break, playing Starcraft instead. I also got Dark Horizon and Tarr Chronicles as a "thanks" via mail. After I'm done with these, I might play again.

I have too many games :S

//HbS


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 13, 2011)

There's a DLC coming out on 17th with 4 new multiplayer maps for $10. Kinda hefty price for 4 maps I guess but I'm gonna get it. Latest 1.4 patch has fixed many of the issues I had with Crysis 2 so the experience is getting better. I still regularly see hackers though which is a shame.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 13, 2011)

10$? A bit too much for me.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2011)

DX11, cool. I wonder if my PC can handle it.


> • Fixed issue in MP where player stats weren't always saved at the end of a game
> • Fixed issue in MP where player stats would sometimes randomly reset


FINALLY! FUCK YEAH! Awesome news!

I am going to play this game so much after I am done with exams!

I still am.... can't remember what rank, but I haven't even unlocked Scarab yet, my stats were reset so many times.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2011)

Reqs will go up, obviously.
And no thanks, I probably fucked up 2 out of 4 exams already. We'll find out if I fuck up all 4 by Wednesday 

//HbS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 23, 2011)

DX11 support......

i wonder what kind of improvements that will have on the game


----------



## JH24 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Reqs will go up, obviously.
> And no thanks, I probably fucked up 2 out of 4 exams already. We'll find out if I fuck up all 4 by Wednesday
> 
> //HbS



I'm sorry to hear that.  I still hope the others will go better for you.




Inuhanyou said:


> DX11 support......
> 
> i wonder what kind of improvements that will have on the game







Check post 105 of this page. There are a few screens which show some of the differences.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 27, 2011)

The Crysis 2 DirectX 11 patch (545 MB) + high resolution textures (1,65 GB) have been made available by Crytek.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 27, 2011)

I just got this game last week. The graphics are amazing, even in multiplayer.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 27, 2011)

^

I'm sorry to hear about your exam. 

===


You must have a very fast connection, mine still needs another hour or two.

That's a large frameratedrop, checking the FAQ it seems they actually recommend 1,5 GB video memory and 8 GB system memory for all the bells and whistles turned on in DX 11. That's a lot! 


There was a video posted on Youtube with the changes this update should bring to the game.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKJZ8Ua5sWQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2011)

JH24 said:


> That's a large frameratedrop, checking the FAQ it seems they actually recommend 1,5 GB video memory and 8 GB system memory for all the bells and whistles turned on in DX 11. That's a lot!


I have 1GB memory on my video card and 4GB system memory... 

Though I am buying additional 4GB RAM for video editing. 

//HbS


----------



## JH24 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I have 1GB memory on my video card and 4GB system memory...
> 
> Though I am buying additional 4GB RAM for video editing.
> 
> //HbS




The additional 4 GB will be nice and definitely help a lot. I already have programs that cross 4 GB at times. Even with only a few windows open (Explorer) I'm already sitting at 2,5 GB.


My videocard also only has 1 GB. It's a GTX 560, but downclocked to 460 GTX levels, so our cards should almost perform the same. What resolution are you playing at? I920x1200?

Do you have MSI Afterburner? If you have, you could see how much memory your card uses during the game.



...Still 30 minutes to go. Better finish that application letter I've been working on but for some reason just can't seem to finish.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm playing at full HD, 1920x1080. Well, when I'm recording, then it's 1440x810 (and I get 50FPS *while recording!* at that resolution, what the fuck).

I got no MSI Afterburner, unless it's got here when I wasn't watching 

I never got above 3.5Gb, but I am not sure how much of that was the game and how much are other stuff (music, Firefox, communicator).

Though when I import videos to Vegas Pro and render stuff, I reach 100% RAM use almost immediatly 

//HbS


----------



## JH24 (Jun 27, 2011)

I once worked with video's as well, and it can definitely take a lot of resources. Good to hear you're getting a lot better performance at 1440x810. Is this also with the new packs?

===


I've tried out Crysis 2 with the updates. Well, I have to say it does look beautiful and the levels look more brighter/clearer as well.


Definitely slower though, even at 1280x1024. There is some kind of delay while playing, it's very little but I can't help but notice it. Videocard memory maxed out around 1000 MB, highest I've seen so far on my card. System memory (After closing my other windows) stayed around 3,95 GB, lower than I expected from the FAQ but a good thing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2011)

That awesome performance on lower resolution is without upgrades.

Meh, I won't be using the upgrades. Crysis 2 happens to have great gameplay besides magnificent graphics.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 27, 2011)

JH24 said:


> (Explorer)


Well, there's your problem.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2011)

They call me...
Best looking game 2011


----------



## DarkSpring (Jun 28, 2011)

My pc would play this very well. Unfortunately i'm straight up broke to buy it xD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 28, 2011)

Too bad I don't have a dx11 card, although I'm sure my PC wouldn't be able to run it well anyway, at least not with my native resolution.

I'm still bummed by the fact that I bought the first DLC for multiplayer (yeah, there are 2 now) but I have only played it once because the DLC servers are always empty. I guess PC gamers didn't buy it, at least not European ones.

I haven't played for a while but would be cool to play again, though I already reached rank 50. And Uncharted 3 multiplayer beta starts tonight so I doubt I'll be playing this much but if you're playing, let me know HbS.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2011)

I have quite the list to play, now that my exams are over  If I didn't fail math, I'm free up until September, and if I failed, I have a second attempt at 8th July (I'll find out on 1st July).

Holy crap, I have so much stuff to play. I actually never touched C&C4 campaign, and I wanna finish SupCom:Forged Alliance, SupCom2, Tarr Chronicles, Dark Horizon, Descent 2, Descent 3: Mercenary, Lost Planet 1, DoW2: Chaos Rising, DoW2: Retribution, Fallout 3, I never played all L4D2 campaigns, Magicka, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl, Nation Red, FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage, I never finished Split/Second Velocity, Red Faction Guerrilla, Red Faction Armageddon, both Chromes, I never finished Comanche 4, I've got GTA3 and San Andreas, there's X3:Terran Conflict... I'm just now finishing F.3.A.R... ... shiiiit, games piled up high during my "busy as fuck" months.

//HbS


----------

